# America's Cup 36th edition



## gabri65 (5 Novembre 2020)

Sabato 6 marzo 2021 prenderà il via la 36esima America's Cup.

La location è l'ormai arcinoto Hauraki Gulf, città di Auckland in Nuova Zelanda.

Prima di accedere alla disputa del prestigioso trofeo, Santo Graal della vela, verrà disputata la Prada Cup, che stabilirà il challenger. I neozelandesi si affideranno per la difesa al classico Emirates Team New Zealand.

La Prada Cup avrà luogo tra il 15 gennaio e il 22 febbraio 2021, ma già si comincerà a fare seriamente a partire da questo dicembre.

Gli sfidanti che combatteranno tra di loro per avere l'onore di affrontare i detentori sono:

- Luna Rossa Challenge (ITA)
- American Magic (USA)
- Ineos Team UK (UK)

Luna Rossa Challenge è il "Challenger of Record", ed ha quindi la responsabilità di gestire tutto il package operativo che permette di eleggere lo sfidante per i neozelandesi.

Degno di nota il ritorno dello New York Yacht Club, che ha detenuto il trofeo per 132 anni, il più lungo periodo mai registrato per una competizione sportiva.

Le barche sono i nuovi AC75, monoscafi dotati di hydrofoils, che permettono allo scafo di stare sollevato dall'acqua e determinano velocità dell'imbarcazione impensabili fino ad adesso. Sono stati accantonati i catamarani, che avevano ultimamente snaturato la tradizione della competizione.

Luna Rossa ha varato pochi giorni fa la seconda imbarcazione ed il team è fiducioso di aver fatto un buon lavoro, c'è entusiasmo per portare finalmente in Italia un trofeo che è stato sfiorato ma mai raggiunto. Ma battere i neozelandesi sul loro terreno sarà difficile.

Dovrebbe essere assicurata la copertura televisiva da parte di RAI e Sky.

I fanatici della vela possono ricominciare a pensare alle consuete sveglie nel cuore della notte per assistere ad un emozionante spettacolo, tradizione esistente da quando la coppa ha preso casa quasi stabilmente nell'emisfero australe fin dal 1987.


----------



## markjordan (5 Novembre 2020)

bene


----------



## numero 3 (5 Novembre 2020)

Quanti ricordi...correva l'anno 2003 e passai due mesi fra Australia e Nuova Zelanda, capitai proprio a Auckland durante la competizione e io che non né conoscevo ( ne tutt'ora) nulla mi stupii dell'interesse che questo popolo riversa nella vela.


----------



## mark (5 Novembre 2020)

Barche spaziali, guardarle navigare è uno spettacolo. Ovviamente il livello tecnologico è incredibile, non vedo l'ora di vedere le regate.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Novembre 2020)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Quanti ricordi...correva l'anno 2003 e passai due mesi fra Australia e Nuova Zelanda, capitai proprio a Auckland durante la competizione e io che non né conoscevo ( ne tutt'ora) nulla mi stupii dell'interesse che questo popolo riversa nella vela.



E' lo sport nazionale insieme al rugby in effetti. Comprensibile, essendo sostanzialmente la Nuova Zelanda un'isola adagiata nell'oceano. I bambini si costruiscono le barche da soli nei garages. Sono un po' l'equivalente del Brasile per il calcio, ma molto più concreti e competenti.

Fino a poco tempo fa avevano sempre snobbato la Coppa America, ritenendola una competizione buona solo per i supponenti e facoltosi velisti americani, ma poi si sono finalmente cimentati a partire dall'edizione del 1987, e hanno successivamente imposto la loro legge dal 1995 in poi, complice la trasformazione della competizione in qualcosa di molto professionale e tecnologico.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Novembre 2020)

Che spettacolo ricordare il 2003 quando dal nulla tra i miei coetanei si inizio a diventare tutti fanatici di vela e si stava svegli la notte in orari improponibili ahah

Questo perché c'era stato il super precedente del 2000 con Luna Rossa in finale ma lì ero troppo "piccolo"
Sono curioso dai


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Novembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sabato 6 marzo 2021 prenderà il via la 36esima America's Cup.
> 
> La location è l'ormai arcinoto Hauraki Gulf, città di Auckland in Nuova Zelanda.
> 
> ...



Grazie Gabri.
Come tutti gli sport ad alto livello mi affascina tantissimo.

Fuoi rapito dall'avventura di Azzurra (vissuta per lo più sulla Gazzetta.... tempi diversi) ad inizio anni '80 con Pellaschier e Cino Ricci e poi dal Moro di venezia, da Luna Rossa.

Non vedo l'ora di seguirla sperando in una competizione più interessante di quelle degli ultimi anni.

Sai dirmi qualcosa sul formato della competizione?


----------



## gabri65 (5 Novembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che spettacolo ricordare il 2003 quando dal nulla tra i miei coetanei si inizio a diventare tutti fanatici di vela e si stava svegli la notte in orari improponibili ahah
> 
> Questo perché c'era stato il super precedente del 2000 con Luna Rossa in finale ma lì ero troppo "piccolo"
> Sono curioso dai



Ah, ma in realtà tutto partì dal 1983, quando partecipammo per la prima volta con Azzurra, c'era di mezzo l'avvocato in persona (Agnelli), e mezza Italia si scoprì fanatica della vela.

Fu un successone, anche se ci dovemmo piegare allo strapotere di Australia II che poi strappò clamorosamente il trofeo agli americani atterriti. Non si parlava d'altro, purtroppo non c'era la copertura televisiva e ci si doveva accontentare.

Nel 1987 invece fu una tragedia nonostante due teams (con errori da classico management italiota).

Poi arrivò Gardini con Il Moro nel 1992, e lì si cominciò con le notti insonni davanti alla televisione, in cerca di un alito di vento.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Grazie Gabri.
> Come tutti gli sport ad alto livello mi affascina tantissimo.
> 
> Fuoi rapito dall'avventura di Azzurra (vissuta per lo più sulla Gazzetta.... tempi diversi) ad inizio anni '80 con Pellaschier e Cino Ricci e poi dal Moro di venezia, da Luna Rossa.
> ...



Figurati, è un piacere.

Eh, le edizioni del 1983 e 1987 rimarranno per sempre scolpite nella leggenda, per tutta una serie di ragioni. Furono una cosa epica.

Per il formato, come dicevo, ci sarà la classica selezione dello sfidante con la Prada Cup (che prende il posto, ma solo come denominazione, della precedente Louis Vuitton Cup). Saranno dei "round-robin" tra i tre pretendenti, quindi probabilmente uno o più tornei. Purtroppo i tempi dei ben 17 sfidanti del 1987 non li rivedremo.

Ancora devo verificare nei dettagli, cercherò di tenervi aggiornati per quanto posso. Non ho ancora capito se progressivamente verrà eliminata l'imbarcazione che vince meno o se faranno un qualcosa di estremamente simile ad un girone all'italiana. Certo che con 3 teams c'è poco margine.

Forse saranno attribuiti punti a salire mano a mano che ci avvicina alla fine. Poi una volta stabilito il più forte, se la vedrà a marzo nella vera America's Cup, sfidando finalmente ETNZ.

Ci saranno regate "preparatorie", se ho capito bene dal 17 al 20 dicembre, prima della Prada Cup, non credo troppo determinanti ai fini della classifica, quindi preparatevi a sintonizzarvi fin da metà dicembre.


----------



## markjordan (5 Novembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Grazie Gabri.
> Come tutti gli sport ad alto livello mi affascina tantissimo.
> 
> Fuoi rapito dall'avventura di Azzurra (vissuta per lo più sulla Gazzetta.... tempi diversi) ad inizio anni '80 con Pellaschier e Cino Ricci e poi dal Moro di venezia, da Luna Rossa.
> ...


la corsa mattutina al bar x divorare la gazzetta , indimenticabile
le liti con una antenna portatile x carpire parole e ombre in mezzo alla neve , qui mai presa tmc , ore in piedi a girare l'antennina , non scherzo mica potevo fare avanti indietro dal letto


----------



## gabri65 (14 Dicembre 2020)

Si avvicina sempre più il momento dell'America's Cup. L'attesa è finita, le notti insonni inseguendo il vento diventeranno routine.

Questo giovedì 17 inizieranno le regate di round robin per le World Series 2020.

Si parte alle 3:00 AM CET con LR vs ETNZ.

Copertura TV con diretta su Rai2 e in streaming su RaiPlay

[MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] bentornato, mi ricordo che eri interessato
[MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1559]markjordan[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1108]mark[/MENTION]
[MENTION=1405]numero 3[/MENTION]


----------



## markjordan (14 Dicembre 2020)

sperema bein !


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Dicembre 2020)

Grazie [MENTION=4368]gabri65[/MENTION]


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Dicembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Si avvicina sempre più il momento dell'America's Cup. L'attesa è finita, le notti insonni inseguendo il vento diventeranno routine.
> 
> Questo giovedì 17 inizieranno le regate di round robin per le World Series 2020.
> 
> ...



Formula?


----------



## gabri65 (14 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Formula?



hint: GIYF

17-19 dicembre - Prada ACWS
Quattro sfide quotidiane di Round Robin, con i quattro team per due volte impegnati.

20 dicembre - Prada Christmas Race
Suddivisa in due fasi a eliminazione diretta: la prima prevede due scontri diretti, con i vincitori di ciascuna delle sfide accederanno alla finale, mentre i perdenti si ritroveranno in una "finalina" per il terzo posto.

L'abbinamento delle semifinali di Christmas Race sarà deciso dai risultati del doppio Round Robin della Prada ACWS. Le regate dureranno circa 25-30' ciascuna, con inizio alle 15 e alle 18 locali, vento permettendo. Il range di vento consentito è compreso fra 6,5 e 21 nodi.

Solo per i challengers, i risultati dell'ACWS e della Christmas Race determineranno gli abbinamenti per la Prada Cup Challenger Selection Series di gennaio e febbraio 2021, che decide il nome del sindacato che avrà acquisito il diritto a lanciare la sfida a ETNZ.


----------



## GP7 (14 Dicembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Si avvicina sempre più il momento dell'America's Cup. L'attesa è finita, le notti insonni inseguendo il vento diventeranno routine.
> 
> Questo giovedì 17 inizieranno le regate di round robin per le World Series 2020.
> 
> ...



Buon vento Luna Rossa!


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che spettacolo ricordare il 2003 quando dal nulla tra i miei coetanei si inizio a diventare tutti fanatici di vela e si stava svegli la notte in orari improponibili ahah
> 
> Questo perché c'era stato il super precedente del 2000 con Luna Rossa in finale ma lì ero troppo "piccolo"
> Sono curioso dai


Ricordo probabilmente quella del 2000. Grandissima Luna Rossa che poi beccò una tranvata in finale da team new Zealand. La vedevo con mio padre.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Dicembre 2020)

Ricordo anche di Oracle, mascalzone latino.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Dicembre 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ricordo probabilmente quella del 2000. Grandissima Luna Rossa che poi beccò una tranvata in finale da team new Zealand. La vedevo con mio padre.





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ricordo anche di Oracle, mascalzone latino.



Mascalzone Latino era il 2003. Poi ricordo la terza italiana +39 nel 2007

Ricordo nel primo round del 2007 mascalzone latino battere team new Zealand alla prima regata. Poi i nei zelandesi vinsero la Louis Vuitton cup contro Luna Rossa 5-0 in finale. Per poi perdere contro Alinghi.

Da lì in poi ho seguito sempre meno. Mi fa piacere riprendere quest'anno


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Dicembre 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mascalzone Latino era il 2003. Poi ricordo la terza italiana +39 nel 2007
> 
> Ricordo nel primo round del 2007 mascalzone latino battere team new Zealand alla prima regata. Poi i nei zelandesi vinsero la Louis Vuitton cup contro Luna Rossa 5-0 in finale. Per poi perdere contro Alinghi.
> 
> Da lì in poi ho seguito sempre meno. Mi fa piacere riprendere quest'anno



Sisi. Mascalzone più recente, però ricordo la finale del 2000.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (15 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Formula?



Bentornato zio!


----------



## gabri65 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Tra circa 2 ore e 1/2 collegamento su Rai2 per le prime regate delle World Series, antipasto alla America's Cup 2020.

Ma si fa già sul serio, molto sul serio.

Buone notizie dalle regate di test, con Luna Rossa che dimostra discrete performances. Ma quello che dà un briciolo di speranza è la sconfitta di ETNZ ad opera degli americani di Patriot, sconfitti a loro volta proprio dall'imbarcazione italiana (stavolta senza "g"). Un po' di orgoglio, perdio, stiamo combattendo insieme ai giganti.

Io domani lavoro, ma non posso resistere, DEVO vederla.

Guardare le barche che combattono in mare aperto mi regala un po' di vita normale, quella che al momento sembra stiamo perdendo sempre più.

Buon divertimento e buon vento a tutti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Dicembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tra circa 2 ore e 1/2 collegamento su Rai2 per le prime regate delle World Series, antipasto alla America's Cup 2020.
> 
> Ma si fa già sul serio, molto sul serio.
> 
> ...



Ma scopriranno tutto l’arsenale giá in questo “antipasto”?


----------



## gabri65 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma scopriranno tutto l’arsenale giá in questo “antipasto”?



Questo non si sa con certezza.

Da una parte nessuno si vuole scoprire più di tanto per non dare riferimento agli avversari, ma al tempo stesso è necessario misurarsi per vedere a che punto sei. Diciamo che le barche sono ormai quelle, almeno esteriormente, ma sono abbastanza differenti dalle barche normali, ci sono parecchi sistemi idraulici e complessi meccanismi nella pancia della barca, quindi dipende da procedure, settaggi e tante altre cose.

Ad esempio gli inglesi hanno difficoltà a "decollare", ma poi mostrano punte di velocità interessanti. Possono migliorare anche notevolmente cambiando i profili dei foils che scendono in acqua. Piccole differenze nelle vele, a noi impercettibili, possono essere determinanti.

Sarà una battaglia condotta sul filo.

Alla fine, però, il campo parla e vincere fa sempre piacere, nessuno vuole fare brutta figura.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Debutto in agrodolce per Luna Rossa.

La sfida con ETNZ si è risolta con una sconfitta, regata già compromessa alla prima boa con distacchi pesantissimi. Alla fine LR giunge con oltre 3 minuti di ritardo dall'aereoplano (è proprio il caso di dirlo) dei kiwis.

Va bene che siamo ancora in fase di ottimizzazione, ma nessuno preventivava una cosa così evidente, e si è avvertito imbarazzo nello studio, con giustificazioni che lasciavano un po' il tempo che trovavano.

LR si è rifatta con il team Ineos UK, ma la barca inglese onestamente non è nemmeno in grado di reggersi in piedi sui foils, avendo deliziato il pubblico con ammaraggi comici.

Speriamo che veramente siano incidenti di percorso, la strada è ancora lunga.

Messi bene invece gli americani di NY American Magic, che hanno battuto sia il Team UK che, a sorpresa, ETNZ.

Risultati di stamane:

LR vs ETNZ 0-1
American Magic vs Ineos UK 1-0
LR vs Ineos UK 1-0
ETNZ vs American Magic 0-1

Classifica:
American Magic 2-0
Luna Rossa Prada Pirelli ed Emirates Team New Zeland 1-1
Ineos Team 0-2


----------



## markjordan (17 Dicembre 2020)

luna sembra lenta
stanotte importante sfida con gli usa che sembrano veloci quasi come NZ (battuti 2 su 2 , anche in un test ma nz mi e' sembrata + veloce con buon vento)

troppo veloci , le regate durano uno sputo , se vanno uguali puo' essere divertente altrimenti noia


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Dicembre 2020)

Che missili queste barche!

Ieri brutta batosta per LR. Unica iniezione di fiducia il 3° e 4° leg fatti alla pari con NZL.

Ma la differenza é sembrata enorme, prima di tutto nelle fasi di manovra


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Dicembre 2020)

Ieri 2 belle sfide tra Luna e gli americani.

Ma comprargli 7n cavolo di cronometro per entrare con il giusto timing nell’area di partenza fa brutto?


----------



## gabri65 (18 Dicembre 2020)

Altra notte insonne (andato a letto alle 6:00 am, ndr) per vedere la seconda giornata di World Series.

Altra giornata interlocutoria, dove LR ha manifestato luci ed ombre. Doppia sfida con gli americani di NY American Magic. Prima regata vinta, seconda persa.

La prima regata è stata caratterizzata da un problema sulla barca americana, che ha rischiato di scuffiare mentre stava effettuando una virata, uno dei foil non è risultato in configurazione efficiente e questo ha portato allo stallo, facendo fermare la barca con l'assetto pericolosamente inclinato verso la superficie dell'acqua. Questo ha consentito a LR di prendere il comando e mantenerlo fino alla fine, con 12" di vantaggio. La seconda regata ha visto costantemente dietro LR. In ambo le circostanze problemi in partenza per l'imbarcazione del team Prada, che ha preso penalità per timing.

Si sono visto manovre notevoli, ma in generale la sensazione è che la barca americana fosse leggermente più performante. Purtroppo, insieme alle buone manovre, si sono viste decisioni del team Prada che si sono rivelate errate, alcuni errori tattici sono sembrati evitabili.

Detto questo, almeno le regate sono state un minimo combattute, anche se siamo lontani dal match race della "vecchia" America's Cup. Le barche sono velocissime (3 volte la velocità del vento) ed ogni minimo errore può compromettere definitivamente la gara, che è enormemente ridotta come come tempistica.

Senza storia la doppia sfida ETNZ-Ineos, se non altro la barca inglese si è retta in piedi.


----------



## markjordan (18 Dicembre 2020)

con gli usa piccolo vantaggio di bolina + grande svantaggio di poppa
troppo corto e stretto il circuito
senza spin in poppa non c'e' copertura non c'e' lotta
sono spot , basta una foto (in un volo usa sembrava una balenottera )ma seguire e' noia


----------



## gabri65 (19 Dicembre 2020)

Appassionante sfida LR-ETNZ di stamane.


----------



## markjordan (19 Dicembre 2020)

di bolina forse luna e' la + veloce , di poppa e nelle manovre siamo di poco dietro a nl e usa


----------



## sunburn (19 Dicembre 2020)

Domanda stupida da totale ignorante: in parole semplici, come fanno a “volare”?


----------



## gabri65 (19 Dicembre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Domanda stupida da totale ignorante: in parole semplici, come fanno a “volare”?



Così come gli aerei hanno le ali e producono portanza in aria, le barche hanno sulle "zampe" dei profili alari, che stando in acqua producono spinta verso l'alto se la velocità è sufficientemente alta.

Dio Santo, che ignoranza. Non era difficile arrivarci, eh.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Dicembre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Domanda stupida da totale ignorante: in parole semplici, come fanno a “volare”?





gabri65 ha scritto:


> Così come gli aerei hanno le ali e producono portanza in aria, le barche hanno sulle "zampe" dei profili alari, che stando in acqua producono spinta verso l'alto se la velocità è sufficientemente alta.
> 
> Dio Santo, che ignoranza. Non era difficile arrivarci, eh.



É un meccanismo generato dalla differenza di pressione del fluido in cui “l’ala” é immersa. Il fluido che passa sotto e sopra l’ala, per la conformazione della stessa percorre percorsi di lunghezza differente nello stesso tempo, ergo.... uno dei due flussi é piú veloce dell’altro e questo genera una differenza di pressione.

É il concetto di portanza e di deportanza (a seconda della forma “dell’ala”).


----------



## sunburn (19 Dicembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Così come gli aerei hanno le ali e producono portanza in aria, le barche hanno sulle "zampe" dei profili alari, che stando in acqua producono spinta verso l'alto se la velocità è sufficientemente alta.
> 
> Dio Santo, che ignoranza. Non era difficile arrivarci, eh.


Pensa che non sapevo neanche che avessero delle zampe... 
Ho visto solo un paio di foto con lo scafo sollevato.
[MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] grazie(piccolo OT: ma Cantù rischia? Ho sentito che hanno tolto anche i due punti ottenuti contro Roma...)


----------



## gabri65 (21 Dicembre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Pensa che non sapevo neanche che avessero delle zampe...
> Ho visto solo un paio di foto con lo scafo sollevato.
> [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] grazie(piccolo OT: ma Cantù rischia? Ho sentito che hanno tolto anche i due punti ottenuti contro Roma...)





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É un meccanismo generato dalla differenza di pressione del fluido in cui “l’ala” é immersa. Il fluido che passa sotto e sopra l’ala, per la conformazione della stessa percorre percorsi di lunghezza differente nello stesso tempo, ergo.... uno dei due flussi é piú veloce dell’altro e questo genera una differenza di pressione.
> 
> É il concetto di portanza e di deportanza (a seconda della forma “dell’ala”).



Non ti sforzare di spiegargli certe cose, purtroppo è limitato, rischi di confonderlo. 

Caro Zosimo, non te la prendere, apprezzo il tuo intervento, ma purtroppo ciò che scrivi non è corretto. Spero che la mia spiegazione ti possa servire come approfondimento e miglioramento.

Il mito dello stesso tempo di percorrenza è purtroppo un luogo comune falso; sarebbe necessaria una grande differenza di curvatura, cosa che nelle vele, come puoi constatare, è trascurabile. Se le velocità delle particelle di aria fossero tali che esse si ricongiungono sul bordo di uscita, la "circolazione" sarebbe nulla e quindi anche la portanza.

Secondariamente, anche qui con eccesso di suggestione popolare, si ricorre alla spiegazione della differenza di pressione (teorema di Bernoulli) per spiegare la portanza. Anche stavolta non è corretto. La portanza è essenzialmente generata dall'incidenza dell'angolo di attacco (effetto Coanda), che provoca la deviazione verso il basso delle linee di corrente del fluido.

Appuntamento ad anno nuovo per le sfide decisive.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Dicembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non ti sforzare di spiegargli certe cose, purtroppo è limitato, rischi di confonderlo.
> 
> Caro Zosimo, non te la prendere, apprezzo il tuo intervento, ma purtroppo ciò che scrivi non è corretto. Spero che la mia spiegazione ti possa servire come approfondimento e miglioramento.
> 
> ...



Grazie per la spiegazione.
Io ero rimasto al teorema di Bernoulli delle reminiscenze del corso di Fisica tecnica 30 anni fa...

Quali sono le tue sensazioni sul risultato finale.

A sentire le dichiarazioni di Sibello, penso che molti team abbiano tenuto alcune armi in faretra.
Mi sembra che Luna Rossa sia molto competitiva con vento debole intorno ai 10-12 nodi, che New Zealand guadagni molto nelle manovre quando bisogna evitare di perdere velocitá e ripartire velocemente e che gli americani siano estremamente competitivi con un equipaggio top.

Gli inglesi se ci sono meno di 12 nodi affondano.


----------



## sunburn (21 Dicembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non ti sforzare di spiegargli certe cose, purtroppo è limitato, rischi di confonderlo.



Puoi tranquillamente eliminare la faccina sorridente. Al liceo ero il Ricardo Oliveira della fisica. 
Ricordo giusto un paio di cose che dovetti studiare per passare un complementare da pochi crediti il primo anno d'Università. 
Però avresti potuto concedermi almeno l'onore delle armi per non aver proposto soluzioni per migliorare le prestazioni di Luna Rossa. Dote rara nel 2020 in Italia...


----------



## gabri65 (21 Dicembre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Puoi tranquillamente eliminare la faccina sorridente. Al liceo ero il Ricardo Oliveira della fisica.
> Ricordo giusto un paio di cose che dovetti studiare per passare un complementare da pochi crediti il primo anno d'Università.
> Però avresti potuto concedermi almeno l'onore delle armi per non aver proposto soluzioni per migliorare le prestazioni di Luna Rossa. Dote rara nel 2020 in Italia...



Piuttosto che concedertene l'onore, ti ci farei passare, per le armi. 



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Grazie per la spiegazione.
> Io ero rimasto al teorema di Bernoulli delle reminiscenze del corso di Fisica tecnica 30 anni fa...
> 
> Quali sono le tue sensazioni sul risultato finale.
> ...



Figurati.

Le mie sensazioni sono contraddittorie. Credo, come detto anche da molti, che ci sia stata anche molta pretattica. Alla fine si saranno sforzati di acquisire il massimo dimostrando il minimo.

Sono d'accordo sul fatto che LR sembri andare meglio con venti leggeri. Probabilmente è un setup della barca in vista di marzo, dove sono previste condizioni meteo di un certo tipo. E' piacevole vedere che hanno fatto manovre notevoli in alcune circostanze senza commettere grossi errori.

Comunque i neozelandesi sono assolutamente i migliori, sono sempre un po' più avanti, sarà durissima. Gli inglesi sembrano messi male, gli americani invece sono molto competitivi. Credo che adesso tutti lavoreranno molto alacremente per affinare le armi.

Vedremo. Tutto aperto ancora.


----------



## mandraghe (21 Dicembre 2020)

Parlando da profano, se non ignorante della materia, mi viene da fare una considerazione spicciola. Questa configurazione delle barche mi piace poco e penso che piaccia poco anche ai puristi della vela. 

A me piaceva molto di più la coppa America all'antica, cioè con barche, sì avveniristiche, ma che comunque rispettavano la vela "tradizionale". Lì oltre al mezzo contava anche la preparazione dell'equipaggio, la velocità nelle manovre, nelle strambate, nell'issare lo spinnaker, nell'approcciare la boa, o la capacità di vedere le zone del campo di regata dove c'è più vento, ecc. 

Sicuramente vedere le evoluzioni di queste barche è spettacolare, ma è tutto. C'è poco match race ed alla fine l'interesse nello svolgimento delle regate è minimo. Vedremo più avanti, però questa formula si esaurisce tutta nella capacità del timoniere di guidare la barca e di farle raggiungere la massima velocità, curandosi poco dell'avversario, non abbastanza per chi ha visto la vecchia configurazione della Coppa America e ripeto, credo che piaccia poco anche agli esperti di vela.

Facendo un parallelo con la Formula 1 è come preferire questa formula 1 ingessata alla vecchia f1 dei duelli al coltello tra Piquet, Senna, Mansell e Prost o del mitico scontro Arnoux-Villeneuve a Digione. Tutt'altra roba e tutt'altro spettacolo.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Dicembre 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Parlando da profano, se non ignorante della materia, mi viene da fare una considerazione spicciola. Questa configurazione delle barche mi piace poco e penso che piaccia poco anche ai puristi della vela.
> 
> A me piaceva molto di più la coppa America all'antica, cioè con barche, sì avveniristiche, ma che comunque rispettavano la vela "tradizionale". Lì oltre al mezzo contava anche la preparazione dell'equipaggio, la velocità nelle manovre, nelle strambate, nell'issare lo spinnaker, nell'approcciare la boa, o la capacità di vedere le zone del campo di regata dove c'è più vento, ecc.
> 
> ...




Concordo.

Da velista (poca roba, eh), si perde molto delle emozioni di una volta. Le barche "classiche" richiedono una maestria ed una esperienza mai pienamente sufficienti per dominare il mezzo, e il fattore umano è fondamentale. Puoi sopperire alle carenze dell'imbarcazione con il tuo ingegno e la tua bravura, e il "manico" viene fuori. Come al solito, prima era tutto molto più romantico.

Purtroppo è un fenomeno generalizzato, quando entra di mezzo la tecnologia si vedono sì performances incredibili, ma nel caso della vela si diventa più scienziati che navigatori. Probabilmente qualcuno si ricorderà i tattici che salivano in cima all'albero per scrutare il vento all'orizzonte. Non parliamo dei duelli in match race.

Adesso si vedono solo dei tizi che se ne stanno in gattabuia a premeri bottoni. Prendere in mano una scotta o agire manualmente sulla vela non esiste più, dentro la pancia queste astronavi sono ormai una poltiglia di meccatronica ed impianti idraulici automatizzati.

Per me la VERA America's Cup è terminata nel 1988, quando, dopo l'incredibile edizione a Perth West Australia, con ben 17 contendenti e regate da brivido con vento a 30 nodi e onde oceaniche che spezzavano le vele e gi alberi come fazzoletti di carta, ci fu il ribaltone con grane legali che decretò il passaggio alla formula delle barche sempre più tecnologiche. Chi è interessato recuperi del materiale e i video in rete, veramente emozionante.

Anche gli IACC degli anni '90 non erano male, ma già del sapore si stava perdendo, troppi soldi e sindacati di potenza finanziaria esuberante.

Solita sorte, giustamente osservato, per la Formula 1. Infatti è da tempo che l'ho abbandonata.

Comunque, questo è quello che abbiamo adesso. Prendere o lasciare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Gennaio 2021)

[MENTION=4368]gabri65[/MENTION] hai seguito la storia delle volanti di Luna Rossa?

Cosa ne pensi?


----------



## gabri65 (11 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=4368]gabri65[/MENTION] hai seguito la storia delle volanti di Luna Rossa?
> 
> Cosa ne pensi?



Sì, ho seguito di sfuggita.

Ancora da fuori non è ben chiaro se effettivamente sia una soluzione vantaggiosa. Di certo consente di avere un leggero guadagno, evitando superfici esposte e quindi diminuendo l'attrito, a quei livelli si ragiona veramente sui dettagli.

Di contro, può darsi che penalizzi in quanto comunque manca qualcosa a livello di controllo. Poi c'è la questione di avere l'albero con una certa inclinazione, etc etc. Avranno fatto i loro conti e hanno visto che ne potevano fare a meno.

Non me la sento di sbilanciarmi, bisognerebbe conoscere approfonditamente la barca. Mi auguro che tutto sommato ne traggano giovamento.

Se ti interessa, c'è un video su YT dove ne discutono accuratamente, appena posso ti recupero il link e magari te lo mando in privato.
[MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION]
Zos, se non liberi la tua casella di posta non ti posso mandare il link.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ho seguito di sfuggita.
> 
> Ancora da fuori non è ben chiaro se effettivamente sia una soluzione vantaggiosa. Di certo consente di avere un leggero guadagno, evitando superfici esposte e quindi diminuendo l'attrito, a quei livelli si ragiona veramente sui dettagli.
> 
> ...



Grazie


----------



## Zosimo2410 (11 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ho seguito di sfuggita.
> 
> Ancora da fuori non è ben chiaro se effettivamente sia una soluzione vantaggiosa. Di certo consente di avere un leggero guadagno, evitando superfici esposte e quindi diminuendo l'attrito, a quei livelli si ragiona veramente sui dettagli.
> 
> ...



Liberata


----------



## gabri65 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Spettacolare scuffiata di ETNZ durante gli allenamenti nel golfo di Hauraki per la AC 36.

La barca neozelandese ha commesso un errore in manovra, rallentando bruscamente perdendo portanza sui foils, per poi impuntarsi e andare in capsize.

L'AC 75 dei detentori è stato trainato successivamente alla base, non sembrano esserci stati eccessivi danni.

Ricordiamo che queste barche viaggiano a 3 volte la velocità del vento. La velocità stimata prima dell'impatto con l'acqua era circa 35 nodi, equivalenti a poco meno di 70 km/h.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sabato 6 marzo 2021 prenderà il via la 36esima America's Cup.
> 
> La location è l'ormai arcinoto Hauraki Gulf, città di Auckland in Nuova Zelanda.
> 
> ...



la Prada Cup è alle porte, non vedo l'ora che inizi. Mi ero un pò perso le ultime edizioni, incredibili i progressi tecnologici raggiunti, più che barche sembrano astronavi. Magari si è perso un pò il senso della vela tradizionale, ma rimane comunque una bellissima competizione. Chiedo ai più esperti di me, mi sembra che American Magic sia favorita per andare ad affrontare New Zealand o sbaglio?


----------



## gabri65 (12 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> la Prada Cup è alle porte, non vedo l'ora che inizi. Mi ero un pò perso le ultime edizioni, incredibili i progressi tecnologici raggiunti, più che barche sembrano astronavi. Magari si è perso un pò il senso della vela tradizionale, ma rimane comunque una bellissima competizione. Chiedo ai più esperti di me, mi sembra che American Magic sia favorita per andare ad affrontare New Zealand o sbaglio?



American Magic è una ottima imbarcazione ed è un pretendente serio. Ma quello che abbiamo visto finora è solo quello che ci hanno fatto vedere.

Io credo che ci sia ancora tanta pretattica, ormai la competizione è così ad alto livello che immancabilmente qualche escamotage è stato effettuato. Nessuno vuole dare vantaggio agli avversari tirando fuori tutte le armi in maniera anticipata.

D'altra parte, è necessario impegnarsi per vedere fin dove può arrivare la barca ed essere competitivi.

Un trade-off difficile da gestire.

La barca inglese di Ineos è sembrata molto acerba soprattutto come gestione, LR e AM credo che si equivalgano. Ma più il tempo passa, più le cose si faranno serie.

Adesso gli esperimenti devono dare frutti concreti, la Prada Cup dovrà determinare il challenger e nessuno vuole vedere andare in fumo anni di ricerca e milioni e milioni di investimenti. Robe da capogiro.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (12 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> American Magic è una ottima imbarcazione ed è un pretendente serio. Ma quello che abbiamo visto finora è solo quello che ci hanno fatto vedere.
> 
> Io credo che ci sia ancora tanta pretattica, ormai la competizione è così ad alto livello che immancabilmente qualche escamotage è stato effettuato. Nessuno vuole dare vantaggio agli avversari tirando fuori tutte le armi in maniera anticipata.
> 
> ...



grazie. non ci resta che le danze abbiano inizio.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Gennaio 2021)

Amici nottambuli, non dimenticatevi che tra poco più di 2 ore inizia la Prada Cup !!!

Si comincia a fare sul serio. La prima regata vedrà LR fare da spettatrice, dopodichè scenderà in acqua contro gli inglesi.

Team Ineos UK - American Magic USA

a seguire:

Luna Rossa - Team Ineos UK


----------



## gabri65 (15 Gennaio 2021)

Grande sorpresa nel golfo di Hauraki in occasione del primo RR della Prada Cup.

Team Ineos UK, che aveva fatto figuracce durante tutti i giorni delle regate di queste festività, e che aveva dato una chiara sensazione di grave difficoltà (ricordiamo che ha chiuso a 0 punti), ha battuto sia American Magic che Luna Rossa.

Nella prima regata contro AM, la barca inglese è andata subito in testa e ha staccato gli americani in modo esuberante, rifilando un distacco superiore al minuto.

Nella seconda regata contro LR, dopo aver vinto la partenza, gli inglesi sono sempre stati al comando abbastanza comodamente, c'è stato un po' di elastico ma la barca italiana non ha mai messo in difficoltà il team capitanato da Sir Ben Ainslie.

Sempre in assetto ottimale, nessuno splashdown e manovre impeccabili. Veramente tutta un'altra cosa, la barca sembra rinata dopo l'intenso lavoro.

Adesso sì che la competizione diventa infiammata. Gli inglesi sembravano un team materasso, invece adesso sembrano dettare legge con strapotere.

Anche se, ricordiamo, è solo il primo giorno e le cose sono destinate a cambiare parecchio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (15 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Grande sorpresa nel golfo di Hauraki in occasione del primo RR della Prada Cup.
> 
> Team Ineos UK, che aveva fatto figuracce durante tutti i giorni delle regate di queste festività, e che aveva dato una chiara sensazione di grave difficoltà (ricordiamo che ha chiuso a 0 punti), ha battuto sia American Magic che Luna Rossa.
> 
> ...



grande sorpresa questa barca, Britannia. Incredibile come le cose possano cambiare in pochissimi giorni. Sfida apertissima


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Grande sorpresa nel golfo di Hauraki in occasione del primo RR della Prada Cup.
> 
> Team Ineos UK, che aveva fatto figuracce durante tutti i giorni delle regate di queste festività, e che aveva dato una chiara sensazione di grave difficoltà (ricordiamo che ha chiuso a 0 punti), ha battuto sia American Magic che Luna Rossa.
> 
> ...



Mi sembra siano state decisive le due brillanti partenze.
Poi gli inglesi hanno brillantemente sfruttato la possibilità di difendere il lato destro, oggi nettamente favorevole, per respingere gli attacchi.

Gli americani hanno puntato pesantemente sulla sinistra e hanno detto ciao.

Gli italiani hanno lottato strenuamente, ma dovendo scegliere sempre il lato sfavorevole per fare qualcosa di diverso non era facile.

Più che altro non ho capito perchè, alla prima boa, quando erano quasi ingaggiati sono andati tantissimo oltre la layline e perdendo quasi 20".

Comunque tutto aperto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Grande sorpresa nel golfo di Hauraki in occasione del primo RR della Prada Cup.
> 
> Team Ineos UK, che aveva fatto figuracce durante tutti i giorni delle regate di queste festività, e che aveva dato una chiara sensazione di grave difficoltà (ricordiamo che ha chiuso a 0 punti), ha battuto sia American Magic che Luna Rossa.
> 
> ...



Accolta protesta di Luna Rossa riguardo ad una roba (non sono un tecnico, non saprei descriverla in modo corretto) che collega il Boma alla Randa.

Risultato invariato, ma dalla prossima gli inglesi devono cambiare.


----------



## gabri65 (15 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Accolta protesta di Luna Rossa riguardo ad una roba (non sono un tecnico, non saprei descriverla in modo corretto) che collega il Boma alla Randa.
> 
> Risultato invariato, ma dalla prossima gli inglesi devono cambiare.



Gli inglesi avrebbero praticato un buco nella carenatura che agevola il controllo della randa (aiuta a controllarne la forma e quindi le performances).

E' illegale, e la protesta sembra essere stata accolta, poiché non dovranno più utilizzarlo. Ma nessuna penalizzazione.

Vedremo subito l'effetto già nelle prossime regate di domani (cioè questa notte).


----------



## gabri65 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Prima vittoria di Luna Rossa nella regata contro American Magic.

In una giornata dove il (poco) vento è stato protagonista, la barca italiana ha dimostrato essere performante, ottenendo un successo netto.

Complice i frequenti buchi vento che era al limite, le barche sono state protagoniste di numerosi e lunghi splashdown che le costringevano a velocità che adesso sembrano ridicole. Ma lo scafo italiano, progettato per venti deboli, riusciva sistematicamente a rialzarsi prima ed andare in foiling mentre gli americani annaspavano.

Solita cosa accaduta anche per la seconda regata che ha visto combattere AM con Team Ineos UK, dove gli inglesi si sono imposti per la terza volta, ed adesso si candidano seriamente alla vittoria finale. Brutta situazione per AM, ancora a zero punti, nonostante avessero dato impressione di essere l'equipaggio più forte.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Forza Prada


----------



## markjordan (16 Gennaio 2021)

ineos ha risolto i problemi , vola
il budget triplo e il timoniere top si sentono


----------



## gabri65 (16 Gennaio 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ineos ha risolto i problemi , vola
> il budget triplo e il timoniere top si sentono



Sir Ben Ainslie le dà a tutti per distacco.

Non capisco gli americani, che si sono affidati a quel perdente di Dean Barker.

Premesso che mi sta altamente antipatico, è veramente una disgrazia. Gli ha fatto male timonare Black Magic nel 2000 quando Russell Coutts gli cedette il comando già sul 4-0 a risultato già acquisito. Lasciamo perdere quanto successo nel 2013, quando dall'8-1, ad una regata dal successo, perse 8-9.


----------



## markjordan (16 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sir Ben Ainslie le dà a tutti per distacco.
> 
> Non capisco gli americani, che si sono affidati a quel perdente di Dean Barker.
> 
> Premesso che mi sta altamente antipatico, è veramente una disgrazia. Gli ha fatto male timonare Black Magic nel 2000 quando Russell Coutts gli cedette il comando già sul 4-0 a risultato già acquisito. Lasciamo perdere quanto successo nel 2013, quando dall'8-1, ad una regata dal successo, perse 8-9.


boh 
hanno tagliato il retro , col peso + avanti non decollano
uk con la forma + classica e' meglio pure in dislocamento , molto utile


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2021)

Recuperate le regate di stanotte.

Alcune considerazioni da profano: 

Vedere queste barche che non decollano è abbastanza ridicolo. Sembra di assistere ad un gp di formula 1 con le macchine che toccano il terreno o che vanno su 3 ruote e pilotate da ubriachi. Se ne sono accorti anche gli organizzatori che accorciando le regate ci hanno evitato un bello strazio.

Capitolo Dean Barker. Nella partenza della seconda regata disaster class totale. Non contento di essere entrato in anticipo ha fatto una manovra incomprensibile partendo praticamente da fermo. Giustamente Ben Aisle lo ha scherzato in modo brutale. Qualcuno dovrebbe dirgli che con queste barche la cosa più importante è farle accellerare al massimo a discapito del match race. Dalla partenza che ha fatto non sembra averlo capito. Sempre parlando da ignorante.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Gennaio 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> boh
> hanno tagliato il retro , col peso + avanti non decollano
> uk con la forma + classica e' meglio pure in dislocamento , molto utile



Forse con il fatto che sono sponsorizzati da airbus hanno esagerato con le considerazioni aeronautiche. 



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Recuperate le regate di stanotte.
> 
> Alcune considerazioni da profano:
> 
> ...



Purtroppo troppa tecnologia va sempre a discapito dello spettacolo. E' triste e inevitabile. Che ti devo dire, io ancora sono un romantico dei mitici 12 metri che hanno regattato fino all'87.

Questa sarà una AC strana per molti versi e tante cose non le hanno previste. Le barche nuove pongono nuovi interrogativi sul format, lo spettacolo e l'organizzazione. Speriamo che in futuro migliori.

Dean Barker, come hai potuto leggere, lo sopporto poco. Credo sia un grande sopravvalutato e non mi trasmette nessuna sensazione positiva, non mi è mai piaciuto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Forse con il fatto che sono sponsorizzati da airbus hanno esagerato con le considerazioni aeronautiche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io invece trovo affascinanti queste barche.

Da ingegnere vedere questi bestioni che con 6 nodi di vento vanno a 7-8 nodi (come una “vecchia barca”) , ma con 9 nodi di vento vanno a 30 nodi senza motore, lo trovo ogni volta un miracolo dell’ingegno umano, fantastico.

Anche da punto di vista delle regate, tranne casi come ieri, dove in molte parti non c’era vento (e si sa che per le barche a vela é un ingrediente importante), sono spettacolari.

Se una critica posso fare è che sono regate veramente troppo corte.

Con vento medio in poco piú di 20’ finisce tutto.

Ma condivido come la vela con i foil sia il futuro per le regate a questo livello.

Ma davvero veder questi mostri che si alzano sull’acqua e iniziano a “volare” spinto da vento e ingegno umano non ti fa venire un brivido?

Per me sono fantastiche.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Forse con il fatto che sono sponsorizzati da airbus hanno esagerato con le considerazioni aeronautiche.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Stanotte le barche sembravano balene spiaggiate. Se togli la velocità e le evoluzioni a questa formula rimane poi ben poco. N'altro po' e cacciavano fuori i remi par farle andare. Uno strazio indescrivibile. Hai annullato il match race, hai eliminato il 90% della tattica, hai castrato gli equipaggi, l'unico spettacolo è la velocità delle barche. Se poi manca anche quella direi che non va bene.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Stanotte le barche sembravano balene spiaggiate. Se togli la velocità e le evoluzioni a questa formula rimane poi ben poco. N'altro po' e cacciavano fuori i remi par farle andare. Uno strazio indescrivibile. Hai annullato il match race, hai eliminato il 90% della tattica, hai castrato gli equipaggi, l'unico spettacolo è la velocità delle barche. Se poi manca anche quella direi che non va bene.





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io invece trovo affascinanti queste barche.
> 
> Da ingegnere vedere questi bestioni che con 6 nodi di vento vanno a 7-8 nodi (come una “vecchia barca”) , ma con 9 nodi di vento vanno a 30 nodi senza motore, lo trovo ogni volta un miracolo dell’ingegno umano, fantastico.
> 
> ...



Sì, è vero, non posso darti torto, a livello di ingegno sono prodigiose.

Però ha ragione l'amico mandraghe quando dice, e qui mi trovo d'accordo, che parecche emozioni non le proveremo più.

A parte il discorso degli splashdown e relative attese snervanti, il match race sembra un lontano ricordo. Ad esempio prima, di poppa, la barca inseguiìtrice aveva qualche possibilità di sventare lo spinnaker dell'avversario e rifarsi sotto, ora questa cosa non esiste più.

Poi, ripeto, sono d'accordo che sono barche fantastiche da un punto di vista di mere performances, ma devo dire la verità, prima c'era un po' più coinvolgimento umano, gli equipaggi sembrano robotizzati.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Gennaio 2021)

Dimenticavo: qualcuno avvisi quelli de IlFoglio che davano la colpa delle difficoltà di Ineos alla...Brexit. Ebbene ora che vanno forte sarà mica grazie alla brexit?


----------



## markjordan (16 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io invece trovo affascinanti queste barche.
> 
> Da ingegnere vedere questi bestioni che con 6 nodi di vento vanno a 7-8 nodi (come una “vecchia barca”) , ma con 9 nodi di vento vanno a 30 nodi senza motore, lo trovo ogni volta un miracolo dell’ingegno umano, fantastico.
> 
> ...



con 6 nodi di vento vanno a 7-8 nodi ma con vmg negativa , cioe' tornano indietro , ridicole

azzurra a 6 nodi puntava la boa , battagliava sui centimetri coi prodieri che controllavano non si toccassero bandierine a pioggia , di poppa accelerate da paura straorzate da capottamento , ogni tanto c'erano lotte bellissime ed erano quasi ferme , tutto finito 

magari ci sara' una regata tirata ma vanno troppo forte x godere + di un attimo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> con 6 nodi di vento vanno a 7-8 nodi ma con vmg negativa , cioe' tornano indietro , ridicole
> 
> azzurra a 6 nodi puntava la boa , battagliava sui centimetri coi prodieri che controllavano non si toccassero bandierine a pioggia , di poppa accelerate da paura straorzate da capottamento , ogni tanto c'erano lotte bellissime ed erano quasi ferme , tutto finito
> 
> magari ci sara' una regata tirata ma vanno troppo forte x godere + di un attimo



I ricordi cancellano le cose brutte.

Sai quante regate annullate per poco vento o per fuori tempo massimo ai tempi?

Non ci ricordiamo bene.

Poi, o ognuno ha i suoi gusti. Per me questo sono fantastiche, ci fossero 9-10 sfide sarebbe grande spettacolo.


----------



## markjordan (16 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> I ricordi cancellano le cose brutte.
> 
> Sai quante regate annullate per poco vento o per fuori tempo massimo ai tempi?
> 
> ...


si ma anche ora annullano
allora una volta partiti se arrivava la bonaccia prendevano il sole in attesa del vento , adesso e' tutto troppo veloce , bellissime da vedere ma ...
io sono x i tempi lunghi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Gennaio 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> si ma anche ora annullano
> allora una volta partiti se arrivava la bonaccia prendevano il sole in attesa del vento , adesso e' tutto troppo veloce , bellissime da vedere ma ...
> io sono x i tempi lunghi



In effetti, come ho scritto, una delle pecche sono le regate lampo e anche il fatto che le “marcature” sono rare.

Ma vederle filare e ridurre la distanza velocemente, come le formula1, é spettacolare.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Gennaio 2021)

Non che ci sia tanto da fare in questo periodo.

Perciò andate a letto e rimettete la sveglia per questa notte.

LR dovrà affrontare in due regate sia Team Ineos UK che American Magic. Gli americani, già battuti la scorsa notte (stamattina, n.d.r.) sono a zero punti ad avranno il dente avvelenato, gli inglesi dovranno confermarsi, mentre la nostra imbarcazione dovrà dimostrare di essere ad un livello di competizione adeguato.

Regate fondamentali, dopo l'inizio un po' a sorpresa, per capire i rapporti di forza dei tre teams.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non che ci sia tanto da fare in questo periodo.
> 
> Perciò andate a letto e rimettete la sveglia per questa notte.
> 
> ...



non hai detto a che ora la sveglia


----------



## gabri65 (16 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non che ci sia tanto da fare in questo periodo.
> 
> Perciò andate a letto e rimettete la sveglia per questa notte.
> 
> ...





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non hai detto a che ora la sveglia



Sì, hai ragione, perdonate, l'orario è praticamente sempre identico.

3:00 AM.

Buona visione a tutti.


----------



## sunburn (17 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non che ci sia tanto da fare in questo periodo.
> 
> Perciò andate a letto e rimettete la sveglia per questa notte.


Ma lo sai che le regate del 2021 hanno in comune con quelle ante ‘87 il fatto che si possano registrare?


----------



## markjordan (17 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma lo sai che le regate del 2021 hanno in comune con quelle ante ‘87 il fatto che si possano registrare?


erano su tmc che da me non s'e' mai visto
in camera dei miei in piedi 2 ore a manovrare un'antenna portatile , solo nebbia b/n e audio a sprazzi , tutto vero
mi salvaca la gazza al bar la mattina , mai fatto ne prima ne poi


----------



## gabri65 (17 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma lo sai che le regate del 2021 hanno in comune con quelle ante ‘87 il fatto che si possano registrare?



Avevi guadagnato qualche punto con il post che hai fatto nel thread sul Covidde in Brasile, ma onestamente me ne fai pentire.

Saresti un pessimo velista di match race, perderesti tutte le partenze. 

PS

Per tua norma e regola, di America's Cup "ante '87" ce ne è stata solo una arrivata da noi, quella dell'83, perché c'era Azzurra. Manco sapevamo che esisteva la AC prima di allora. E come ha scritto il buon [MENTION=1559]markjordan[/MENTION], era praticamente impossibile seguirla. Perciò munisciti di registratore video e vai a filmare i piccioni, su.

Detto questo, seguire le regate in differita invece che in diretta è come farsi la Littizzettto piuttosto che la Charlize Theron.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Spettacolare e purtroppo disastroso quanto successo in questa terza giornata di Prada Cup.

Nella regata che vedeva confrontarsi Luna Rossa e American Magic, con gli americani saldamente in testa alla ultima boa di bolina, una raffica abnorme di vento ha fatto impennare e successivamente cappottare l'imbarcazione dello NYYC mentre stava viaggiando ad una velocità di oltre 40 nodi.

Un errore umano dovuto alla poca accortezza che costerà caro al team americano, la barca non è stata rialzata con prontezza e ha imbarcato una considerevole quantità di acqua. Questo potrebe compromettere seriamente la campagna del team, in quanto tutti i complicati sistemi elettromeccanici di bordo che governano la barca sono con tutta probabilità da buttare.

Con alla guida Dean Barker ( [MENTION=1166]mandraghe[/MENTION] , ne parlavamo proprio ieri, guarda caso), la manovra attorno alla boa è sembrata totalmente fuori luogo e forzata, il timone è andato in cavitazione e ha prodotto una improvvisa perdita di manovrabilità.

Inutile dire che Luna Rossa a quel punto ha potuto recuperare e andare a vincere una regata che sembrava già compromessa. Già reduce dalla sconfitta con Team Ineos, che è diventata l'imbarcazione pigliatutto, la barca italiana ha potuto approfittare. Ma non è stata certo una bella giornata, lo scafo italiano è sembrato deficitario in termini di velocità pura e anche la tattica ha lasciato a desiderare. Nonostante le partenze condotte in modo vincente e lunghi legs stando davanti, inspiegabilmente venivano accumulati ritardi importanti dovuti a separazione eccessiva con l'avversario che poi aveva sistematicamente la meglio a lungo termine.

Da annotare che la prima regata LR - Team Ineos è stata interrotta causa mancanza di vento e poi ripetuta con il risultato finale a favore degli inglesi. Ma la giornata è stata dominata dall'evento drammatico che con tutta probabilità sancirà l'eliminazione del pretendente americano dalla conquista della Prada Cup, a meno di miracoli.

Come discutevamo anche ieri, imbarcazioni bellissime e dalle performances stratosferiche, ma purtroppo ancora acerbe e inserite in un contesto che può diventare difficile gestire con margini umani. Ma questa è la America's Cup.

Al minuto 1:00.


----------



## markjordan (17 Gennaio 2021)

LR se la gioca in bolina ma e' la + lenta in poppa (come a dicembre )
2 timonieri servono solo a raddoppiare gli errori , hanno risolto all'italiana , uno o l'altro ? entrambi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Gennaio 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> LR se la gioca in bolina ma e' la + lenta in poppa (come a dicembre )
> 2 timonieri servono solo a raddoppiare gli errori , hanno risolto all'italiana , uno o l'altro ? entrambi



Secondo me Lr é la piú forte e completa del lotto delle sfidanti.

Ieri prima del mega salto di vento alla quarta boa stava massacrando gli Inglesi e solo un guasto aveva permesso agli americani di superarla. Ed é il range di vento che meno preferisce.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (17 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Spettacolare e purtroppo disastroso quanto successo in questa terza giornata di Prada Cup.
> 
> Nella regata che vedeva confrontarsi Luna Rossa e American Magic, con gli americani saldamente in testa alla ultima boa di bolina, una raffica abnorme di vento ha fatto impennare e successivamente cappottare l'imbarcazione dello NYYC mentre stava viaggiando ad una velocità di oltre 40 nodi.
> 
> ...



Visto che non sono “robot” è il fattore umano conta?


----------



## mandraghe (17 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Un errore umano dovuto alla poca accortezza che costerà caro al team americano, la barca non è stata rialzata con prontezza e ha imbarcato una considerevole quantità di acqua. Questo potrebe compromettere seriamente la campagna del team, in quanto tutti i complicati sistemi elettromeccanici di bordo che governano la barca sono con tutta probabilità da buttare.
> 
> Con alla guida Dean Barker ( @mandraghe , ne parlavamo proprio ieri, guarda caso), la manovra attorno alla boa è sembrata totalmente fuori luogo e forzata, il timone è andato in cavitazione e ha prodotto una improvvisa perdita di manovrabilità.
> 
> Inutile dire che Luna Rossa a quel punto ha potuto recuperare e andare a vincere una regata che sembrava già compromessa. Già reduce dalla sconfitta con Team Ineos, che è diventata l'imbarcazione pigliatutto, la barca italiana ha potuto approfittare. Ma non è stata certo una bella giornata, lo scafo italiano è sembrato deficitario in termini di velocità pura e anche la tattica ha lasciato a desiderare. Nonostante le partenze condotte in modo vincente e lunghi legs stando davanti, inspiegabilmente venivano accumulati ritardi importanti dovuti a separazione eccessiva con l'avversario che poi aveva sistematicamente la meglio a lungo termine.




Sono un ignorantone della vela, ma da quando seguo la Coppa America so che se sei primo e con margine devi marcare l'avversario e approcciare le boe con margine.

Sinceramente non ho capito cosa volesse fare Dean Barker. Voleva fare lo spaccone? Voleva far vedere quanto è bravo e bello? Si è fidato troppo? Boh, chissà cosa gli è saltato in mente per fare quella manovra spericolata. Sicuramente ha avuto anche sfiga, però, a mio ignorante parere, era una manovra che poteva risparmiarsi. La regata era vinta non c'era bisogno di fare il ganassa.

Concordo anche su LR: a me sembra la più debole del lotto. Forse, come dicono gli esperti, hanno puntato troppo su una configurazione che predilige venti deboli, o forse ha carenze anche più profonde. Non so, certo che se poi si mettono anche a fare tattiche "fantasiose" le batoste son dietro l'angolo.


----------



## gabri65 (17 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Visto che non sono “robot” è il fattore umano conta?



Visto che era meglio prima, con tante barche a concorrere, e potevano rimediare agli errori? 

A parte gli scherzi, certo che il fattore umano conta, altrimenti le barche sarebbero radiocomandate, però, come abbiamo visto, adesso ogni errore può costare la regata. E se le condizioni meteo ci si mettono, la coppa.

Sarebbe brutto e ingiusto se gli americani uscissero di scena per un errore anche se evitabile e forzato. Alla fine diventerebbe una sfida a due, e ci perderebbe lo spettacolo, già discutibile. Speriamo possano aggiustare il mezzo.



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sono un ignorantone della vela, ma da quando seguo la Coppa America so che se sei primo e con margine devi marcare l'avversario e approcciare le boe con margine.
> 
> Sinceramente non ho capito cosa volesse fare Dean Barker. Voleva fare lo spaccone? Voleva far vedere quanto è bravo e bello? Si è fidato troppo? Boh, chissà cosa gli è saltato in mente per fare quella manovra spericolata. Sicuramente ha avuto anche sfiga, però, a mio ignorante parere, era una manovra che poteva risparmiarsi. La regata era vinta non c'era bisogno di fare il ganassa.
> 
> Concordo anche su LR: a me sembra la più debole del lotto. Forse, come dicono gli esperti, hanno puntato troppo su una configurazione che predilige venti deboli, o forse ha carenze anche più profonde. Non so, certo che se poi si mettono anche a fare tattiche "fantasiose" le batoste son dietro l'angolo.



Mah, che ti devo dire, sarebbe stato estremamente stupido (anche se è tuttora da appurare che sia interamente colpa sua, ma temo di sì). Come dicevo, mi sembra un sopravvalutato arrogante.

Pensa te che questo errore potrebbe costare l'intera campagna. Quattro anni, milioni e milioni di dollari bruciati, centinaia di persone, equipaggio, tecnici e ingegneri che vedono vanificato il duro lavoro.

Per non parlare dello sponsor, Airbus, che vede il suo nome associato ad un mezzo che si cappotta. Per una compagnia che produce aerei, non è proprio bello.

Per le tattiche di copertura, a bordo di LR probabilmente credono che siano troppo costose e quindi prediligono lo sviluppare velocità, minimizzando le virate. Non lo so, effettivamente è motivo di dibattito pure in sede di commenti video tra gli esperti. Qualcuno ha suscitato ben precise affermazioni (anche abbastanza insistenti) che concordano con quanto anche tu hai appena scritto.

Vedremo, sono dubbioso pure io.


----------



## markjordan (23 Gennaio 2021)

pagate tutte le scelte 
lr x avere 2 timonieri non ha lo specialista del vento , barche simili ma gb e' superiore al timone nella tattica e nelle manovre (meno grinders ma + efficienti e piu' addetti alle vele ) , il giro alla penultima boa di gb con cambio lato e' stato impressionante , lr al solito non copre e viene superata ma gb e' superiore in ogni aspetto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Gennaio 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> pagate tutte le scelte
> lr x avere 2 timonieri non ha lo specialista del vento , barche simili ma gb e' superiore al timone nella tattica e nelle manovre (meno grinders ma + efficienti e piu' addetti alle vele ) , il giro alla penultima boa di gb con cambio lato e' stato impressionante , lr al solito non copre e viene superata ma gb e' superiore in ogni aspetto



Vedremo.
Ieri é stata combattutissima con tanti sorpassi e non sempre a fare scelte giuste sono stati gli inglesi. Ma lo hanno fatto quando contava, alla fine.

Per me la coppa rimane apertissima, ancora di piú se il vento cala.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Gennaio 2021)

bella gara ieri, decisa all' ultimo.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Gennaio 2021)

American Magic torna in acqua e....rischia un'altra scuffia. Stavolta gli dei del mare hanno evitato il disastro. Non so chi c'era al timone...ma un dubbio ce l'ho...

Dal minuto 11.15 in poi. Purtroppo in questo video non si intuisce molto, ma nel video postato nel sito di sky sport si vede meglio il rischio che hanno corso.


----------



## markjordan (28 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> American Magic torna in acqua e....rischia un'altra scuffia. Stavolta gli dei del mare hanno evitato il disastro. Non so chi c'era al timone...ma un dubbio ce l'ho...
> 
> Dal minuto 11.15 in poi. Purtroppo in questo video non si intuisce molto, ma nel video postato nel sito di sky sport si vede meglio il rischio che hanno corso.


non facciano scherzi , voglio le regate


----------



## mandraghe (28 Gennaio 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> non facciano scherzi , voglio le regate




Sono d'accordo. Speriamo lo sia anche quel ganassa di Dean Barker


----------



## gabri65 (28 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo. Speriamo lo sia anche quel ganassa di Dean Barker



E' uscito, a denti stretti, che alla fine il responsabile del disastro (anche se ovviamente non rimarcato in questi termini) è proprio lui, avendo ignorato i warnings in prossimità della boa, nel corso del capsize della settimana scorsa.

Detto questo, sono uscite parecchie considerazioni negative sulla politica di gara di LR.

I due timonieri introducono più problemi che altro, e anche i commentatori esterni sottolineano una certa confusione e malacomunicazione durante le regate.

Parecchi hanno osservato, giustamente, che sulla barca italiana non si parla italiano ma inglese, e questo a causa di Spithill, che dopo anni ancora non spiccica parola (un po' come Gazidis). Poi ovviamente non è direttamente colpa sua.

Avere la maggioranza di velisti a bordo di origine indigena e affidarsi ad un linguaggio sicuramente meno immediato sembra una decisione discutibile. Naturalmente la cosa viene minimizzata dall'establishment, e si punta più sugli aspetti tecnici, concentrandosi sul fatto che la barca va bene, è solo colpa dei salti di vento e episodi occasionali.

Purtroppo i salti di vento ce li hanno anche gli altri, solo che li sfruttano sempre pro loro. Forse sta qui la differenza tra vincere e perdere.

Comunque, adesso vedremo se sono stati fatti interventi decisivi sui profili dei foils e se la barca è stata resa più performante con venti forti.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' uscito, a denti stretti, che alla fine il responsabile del disastro (anche se ovviamente non rimarcato in questi termini) è proprio lui, avendo ignorato i warnings in prossimità della boa, nel corso del capsize della settimana scorsa.
> 
> Detto questo, sono uscite parecchie considerazioni negative sulla politica di gara di LR.
> 
> ...




Come immaginavo la responsabilità è stata del Ganassa.

Sulla comunicazione a bordo di LR hai toccato un punto fondamentale. Anche io mi son chiesto se non fosse una cosa discutibile. Tutti italiani tranne Spithill. E devono parlare inglese. Sta cosa mi sembra totalmente una follia, specie in uno sport che in quest'ultima edizione della coppa America richiede comunicazioni più veloci tra l'equipaggio. Se poi i due timonieri hanno difficoltà a comunicare buonanotte.

Vedremo come andrà la sfida con Patriot. Se devo fare un pronostico dico che vincerà chi farà meno errori. I due equipaggi infatti non son sembrati totalmente affidabili. Comunque credo che chi vincerà non lo farà in meno di 6 regate.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Gennaio 2021)

Regate con brivido questa notte, con ben 4 volte (3 gli americani è una gli italiani) che in mezzo al vento al limite perdono il controllo della barca che si impenna e rischia il disastro.

Per il resto.... regate dominate da Luna Rossa.
Due partenze vinte a mani basse da Luna Rossa, italiani che su 16 lati ne hanno vinti 15 dominando la regata in ogni momento, soprattutto in poppa.

Che questo sia avvenuto nelle condizioni di vento che finì a poco fa erano estremamente vantaggiose per gli americani, da ancora piú fiducia.

La domanda é se la barca degli americani sia al 100% o no.
Troppo netto il distacco.

Ma per gli americani il tempo sta scadendo,si perdono le due regate questa notte sono fuori.

Comunque brividi solo a vederli andare..... oggi in virata gli americani hanno sfiorato i 54 nodi.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Gennaio 2021)

Peccato che American Magic non sia competitiva (per ora!) 
Senza avversario non ti puoi migliorare e c'è il rischio poi ti prendere batoste dagli inglesi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Regate con brivido questa notte, con ben 4 volte (3 gli americani è una gli italiani) che in mezzo al vento al limite perdono il controllo della barca che si impenna e rischia il disastro.
> 
> Per il resto.... regate dominate da Luna Rossa.
> Due partenze vinte a mani basse da Luna Rossa, italiani che su 16 lati ne hanno vinti 15 dominando la regata in ogni momento, soprattutto in poppa.
> ...



la barca degli americani difficilmente può essere al 100% visti i danni dei giorni scorsi. Difficile fare valutazioni


----------



## gabri65 (29 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Regate con brivido questa notte, con ben 4 volte (3 gli americani è una gli italiani) che in mezzo al vento al limite perdono il controllo della barca che si impenna e rischia il disastro.
> 
> Per il resto.... regate dominate da Luna Rossa.
> Due partenze vinte a mani basse da Luna Rossa, italiani che su 16 lati ne hanno vinti 15 dominando la regata in ogni momento, soprattutto in poppa.
> ...





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Peccato che American Magic non sia competitiva (per ora!)
> Senza avversario non ti puoi migliorare e c'è il rischio poi ti prendere batoste dagli inglesi.





Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> la barca degli americani difficilmente può essere al 100% visti i danni dei giorni scorsi. Difficile fare valutazioni



Non credo che queste regate siano attendibili per giudicare, gli americani hanno dovuto praticamente ricostruire una imbarcazione intera.

Già sarà andata bene se sono ritornati al punto di partenza di qualche settimana fa. Avranno fatto tutto in fretta e furia, rabberciando qua e là.

Dispiace, perchè ho visto persone piangere. Dopo aver lavorato intensamente, si sono viste bruciare tutti gli sforzi di anni in qualche frazione di secondo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non credo che queste regate siano attendibili per giudicare, gli americani hanno dovuto praticamente ricostruire una imbarcazione intera.
> 
> Già sarà andata bene se sono ritornati al punto di partenza di qualche settimana fa. Avranno fatto tutto in fretta e furia, rabberciando qua e là.
> 
> Dispiace, perchè ho visto persone piangere. Dopo aver lavorato intensamente, si sono viste bruciare tutti gli sforzi di anni in qualche frazione di secondo.



L’altro ieri prima della gara dicevano che andavano piú forte di prima, anche se io non credo.

Sulle regolazioni....., mah, siamo nell’ambito della mecatronica, nel quale le regolazioni si basano su parametri, non su sensazioni. Vedi le F1 che vengono ricostruite da zero e vanno come prima.

Peró un pó influirá


----------



## gabri65 (29 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> L’altro ieri prima della gara dicevano che andavano piú forte di prima, anche se io non credo.
> 
> Sulle regolazioni....., mah, siamo nell’ambito della mecatronica, nel quale le regolazioni si basano su parametri, non su sensazioni. Vedi le F1 che vengono ricostruite da zero e vanno come prima.
> 
> Peró un pó influirá



Boh.

Io spero che abbiano potuto competere al massimo delle loro possibilità, e che l'incidente abbia inciso poco.

Sarebbe bello sia sportivamente, che come sintomo di superiorità di LR. Ma non me la sento di crederci troppo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Boh.
> 
> Io spero che abbiano potuto competere al massimo delle loro possibilità, e che l'incidente abbia inciso poco.
> 
> Sarebbe bello sia sportivamente, che come sintomo di superiorità di LR. Ma non me la sento di crederci troppo.



Penso che fino alla sfida con Ineos non avremo risposta, dubito che stasera possano ottenere almeno una vittoria.
Certo dispiace veramente se dopo tanto lavoro tutto viene buttato senza poterti misurare al massimo.

Un conto è perdere perchè gli altri ti battono, un altro è perchè tu non riesci a competere. Dispiace.

Comunque già nel RR gli americani erano in difficoltà, con noi hanno approfittato di un clamoroso salto di vento, altrimenti tra Ineos e noi solo battute pesanti stava prendendo


----------



## gabri65 (29 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Penso che fino alla sfida con Ineos non avremo risposta, dubito che stasera possano ottenere almeno una vittoria.
> Certo dispiace veramente se dopo tanto lavoro tutto viene buttato senza poterti misurare al massimo.
> 
> Un conto è perdere perchè gli altri ti battono, un altro è perchè tu non riesci a competere. Dispiace.
> ...



Tieni conto che comunque loro sono gli unici ad essere riusciti a battere i kiwis.

Stanotte vediamo, ovviamente tifo per i nostri, ma grande solidarietà per loro. Possono ringraziare quell'incosciente di timoniere che si ritrovano.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tieni conto che comunque loro sono gli unici ad essere riusciti a battere i kiwis.
> 
> Stanotte vediamo, ovviamente tifo per i nostri, ma grande solidarietà per loro. Possono ringraziare quell'incosciente di timoniere che si ritrovano.



grande Luna Rossa gabri. 4-0, cappotto. A parte gli americani, LR sembra veramente viaggiare veloce. Prova del nove con INEOS UK adesso


----------



## gabri65 (30 Gennaio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> grande Luna Rossa gabri. 4-0, cappotto. A parte gli americani, LR sembra veramente viaggiare veloce. Prova del nove con INEOS UK adesso



Sì, LR è sembrata molto più solida.

Ma io ho ancora dubbi, come dicevo, gli americani secondo me erano molto deficitari, se non tecnicamente, almeno psicologicamente. Hanno regattato contratti.

Come è stato giustamente osservato, alla partenza della 4^ avrebbero dovuto essere iper-aggressivi, era l'ultima occasione, o la va o la spacca, e abbiamo visto che se vinci in partenza ipotechi il successo finale. Invece niente, sono apparsi quasi rinunciatari. Forse non avevano fiducia nel mezzo, ed infatti è successo anche qualcosa a bordo più tardi.

Mi sono sentito male io per loro, senza quella nefandezza commessa nel capsize sarebbero stati un'altra cosa. Tre anni di lavoro e centinaia di milioni di investimento vaporizzati. Poi il NYYC, il detentore ultracentenario decaduto. Chissà che dispiacere e amarezza avranno nel cuore.

Mi fa piacere vedere che la tattica di LR è sembrata molto più attenta all'avversario, non ci sono state separazioni eccessive, ed hanno cominciato a usare un po' di più il tattico. Speriamo che i miglioramenti siano effettivi e consolidati, e non apparenti.

Adesso godiamoci la finale.

Sarà durissima, a Sir Ben Ainslie non insegni proprio niente, e sicuramente in questi giorni avranno migliorato ancora di più la barca.


----------



## mandraghe (3 Febbraio 2021)

Avevo pronosticato 6 regate. Invece LR ha stradominato. 

Evidentemente la barca americana era davvero mal messa. Ho riguardato le regate ebbene ho visto che gli americani avevano una velocità di punta superiore, però faticavano la lanciarsi e dopo ogni manovra la barca accellerava male. Lo stesso dopo aver superato le boe. Secondo me non erano per nulla a posto. Se poi a questo si aggiungono partenze timorose ecco che la loro sorte era segnata.

Ora la finale con gli inglesi. Inglesi direi favoriti. Però il trend di LR è stato crescente. Inoltre paradossalmente la semifinale con Patriot può essere stata un bene perché sicuramente avranno raccolto altri dati per capire dove migliorare la barca.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (3 Febbraio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Avevo pronosticato 6 regate. Invece LR ha stradominato.
> 
> Evidentemente la barca americana era davvero mal messa. Ho riguardato le regate ebbene ho visto che gli americani avevano una velocità di punta superiore, però faticavano la lanciarsi e dopo ogni manovra la barca accellerava male. Lo stesso dopo aver superato le boe. Secondo me non erano per nulla a posto. Se poi a questo si aggiungono partenze timorose ecco che la loro sorte era segnata.
> 
> Ora la finale con gli inglesi. Inglesi direi favoriti. Però il trend di LR è stato crescente. Inoltre paradossalmente la semifinale con Patriot può essere stata un bene perché sicuramente avranno raccolto altri dati per capire dove migliorare la barca.



É veró peró che le maggiori velocitá gli Americani le raggiungevano in boa nei traversi in corrispondenza dei dei giri di boa, quindi velocitá elevata, ma AWG nulla.

Io sono fiducioso contro gli inglesi


----------



## mandraghe (3 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É veró peró che le maggiori velocitá gli Americani le raggiungevano in boa nei traversi in corrispondenza dei dei giri di boa, quindi velocitá elevata, ma AWG nulla.
> 
> Io sono fiducioso contro gli inglesi




Si, appunto: gli americani per riuscire a portare la barca alla massima velocità avevano bisogno di più tempo e solo dopo la metà dei lati la loro velocità era accettabile.

Sulla finale direi 65-35 per i figli di Albione. Per vincere LR dovrà fare partenze eccellenti e non commettere errori tattici. Inoltre vedremo se avranno migliorato ulteriormente la barca. Comunque gli inglesi non sono imbattibili, anche se per batterli servirà essere perfetti.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É veró peró che le maggiori velocitá gli Americani le raggiungevano in boa nei traversi in corrispondenza dei dei giri di boa, quindi velocitá elevata, ma AWG nulla.
> 
> Io sono fiducioso contro gli inglesi



Quella è una cosa normale, per tutte le barche. Il traverso (quindi nel semicerchio di aggiramento della boa) è l'andatura che assicura la massima velocità.

Infatti quando fanno splashdown si mettono al traverso per recuperare.

Durante la manovra non è difficile sorpassare agevolmente i 40 nodi, è questo è uno dei motivi del capsize degli americani, che hanno preso troppo vento proprio in quest'andatura, se rammenti.



mandraghe ha scritto:


> Si, appunto: gli americani per riuscire a portare la barca alla massima velocità avevano bisogno di più tempo e solo dopo la metà dei lati la loro velocità era accettabile.
> 
> Sulla finale direi 65-35 per i figli di Albione. Per vincere LR dovrà fare partenze eccellenti e non commettere errori tattici. Inoltre vedremo se avranno migliorato ulteriormente la barca. Comunque gli inglesi non sono imbattibili, anche se per batterli servirà essere perfetti.



Anch'io credo siano leggermente favoriti gli inglesi. Vediamo se il trend di crescita è stato sufficiente a rendere competitiva LR.

E sì, serviranno regate perfette, Sir Ben Ainslie è forse il miglior velista sulla piazza. Non perdonerà.


----------



## gabri65 (12 Febbraio 2021)

Comicia stanotte, tra poco meno di 6 ore, la finale della Prada Cup.

LR contro Ineos Team UK, alle 4:00 CET su Rai2 e streaming.

Per chi riesce a stare sveglio (o ad alzarsi nel cuore della notte), un'occasione da non perdere. Poi passeranno altri 4 lunghi anni, perciò fate uno sforzo.

E, non senza rammarico, vedremo anche il festante popolo neozelandese ad assistere, senza mascherine e libero dal mostro del Covid. Preghiamo che succeda anche a noi al più presto.

Buone regate a tutti e forza Luna Rossa, uno degli ultimi orgogli che ci rimane.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Che dominio Luna Rossa!

Due regate diverse.
La prima con una partenza dominata, la seconda con una partenza 50-50
La,prima con 11 nodi di vento, la seconda con 16 (cambiato anche il fiocco su Luna Rossa).

Su 12 leg, Luna Rossa ha guadagnato in 10
Solo nella sesta della prima regata gli inglesi hanno guadagnato 11” e nella terza Lega della seconda hanno guadagnato 1”.

Gli inglesi sembrano giá spalle al muro.
Mi aspetto da domani un Ben Aisle moolto piú aggressivo in partenza.
Sembra che senza un chiaro vantaggio in partenza Ineos non abbia chance.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Bellissima la seconda regata come i ragazzi hanno gestito tatticamente il vantaggio.
Ottimo inizio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Febbraio 2021)

Luna Rossa Top! Bravi.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Che dominio Luna Rossa!
> 
> Due regate diverse.
> La prima con una partenza dominata, la seconda con una partenza 50-50
> ...





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Bellissima la seconda regata come i ragazzi hanno gestito tatticamente il vantaggio.
> Ottimo inizio.





Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Luna Rossa Top! Bravi.



Mi sono svegliato adesso, ore 11:46. Ma ne è valsa la pena.

Ottime prime due regate. Ma la prima onestamente non è da considerare, essendo loro cascati dai foils nel box di partenza.

Comunque notevole evoluzione di LR, che è sembrata impeccabile.

Ma non cantiamo vittoria, abbiamo già visto che gli inglesi sembravano non reggersi in piedi e poi hanno stradominato i RR.

Portamento della barca ottimale e buone manovre, mi sembra anche che la prua della barca stia più alta e non tocchi continuamente l'acqua come faceva prima pure se stava in volo. Adesso mi aspetto un incremento delle performances.

Ancora è lunga. Vincere questa coppa è solo il passo da fare per accedere al vero obiettivo.


----------



## GP7 (13 Febbraio 2021)

A me sembra che LR abbia consolidato le sue qualità in bolina e migliorato non poco in poppa. Come performance pura in questa prima giornata di finale siamo apparsi davanti agli inglesi. Aggiungiamoci migliori partenze e migliori manovre e il risultato non poteva che essere questo.
Confortante poi che la doppia vittoria sia arrivata in condizioni di vento differenti.
È lunga e sicuramente Team UK progredirà, ma anche i nostri l'hanno fatto costantemente dall'inizio di questa Prada Cup e non vedo perché dovrebbero smettere di farlo.
E se devo leggere tra le righe le dichiarazioni di Ben Ainslie mi sembra più preoccupato della performance in assolutondel mezzo più che dagli errori che oggi hanno commesso. 

Bellissimo tornare ad alzarsi per la Luna! Stanotte si replica!


----------



## markjordan (13 Febbraio 2021)

molto bene tutto


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Amici della vela, tra poco più di 3 ore seconda giornata della finale di Prada Cup.

Non mancate, rifacciamoci dopo il penoso spettacolo del nostro amato AC Milan 1899, un po' di mare e di dolce vento ci farà bene.

Collegamento alle 4:00 CET su Rai2 e streaming.


----------



## GP7 (14 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Amici della vela, tra poco più di 3 ore seconda giornata della finale di Prada Cup.
> 
> Non mancate, rifacciamoci dopo il penoso spettacolo del nostro amato AC Milan 1899, un po' di mare e di dolce vento ci farà bene.
> 
> Collegamento alle 4:00 CET su Rai2 e streaming.



Presente davanti alla televisione! 
Giornata importante visto che si regata in condizioni ancora differenti e su un campo di regata molto impegnativo.
Forza LR!


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2021)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Presente davanti alla televisione!
> Giornata importante visto che si regata in condizioni ancora differenti e su un campo di regata molto impegnativo.
> Forza LR!



3 minuti alla partenza !


----------



## GP7 (14 Febbraio 2021)

E sono tre!
Regata impeccabile per Luna Rossa. Ben Ainslie invocava condizioni più variabili ma Pietro Sibello in questa prima regata ha letto il campo in maniera perfetta. Bellissimo match race e ottime manovre e controllo.
Avanti con la quarta.


----------



## GP7 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Dopo il Milan ho fatto fatica a prendere sonno ma dopo il poker di LR dormirò benissimo. Grandi ragazzi, ne mancano tre!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Clamoroso 4-0! 
Il buon Ben Aisle non azzecca una partenza e poi viene tenuto sotto scacco tutta la regata degli italiani.

Sembra che o vincono la partenza oppure per gli inglesi non ci sono chances.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Intanto Prada cupmsospesa.

Rilevati 3 casi di Covid in Nuova Zelanda nella regione di Auckland. Quindi tutta la regione é in Lockdown rigido almeno fino a mercoledí.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2021)

Altre due gare perfette tatticamente da parte di Luna Rossa


----------



## gabri65 (14 Febbraio 2021)

GP7 ha scritto:


> E sono tre!
> Regata impeccabile per Luna Rossa. Ben Ainslie invocava condizioni più variabili ma Pietro Sibello in questa prima regata ha letto il campo in maniera perfetta. Bellissimo match race e ottime manovre e controllo.
> Avanti con la quarta.





Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Clamoroso 4-0!
> Il buon Ben Aisle non azzecca una partenza e poi viene tenuto sotto scacco tutta la regata degli italiani.
> 
> Sembra che o vincono la partenza oppure per gli inglesi non ci sono chances.





Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Altre due gare perfette tatticamente da parte di Luna Rossa



Nuova ottima doppietta per LR. La finale sta per essere ipotecata.

L'imbarcazione sembra aver trovato una quadra ottimale, grazie anche ad un piano velico bellissimo da vedere, lineare e sempre in tiro.

Deciso cambio di tattica, poco è stato lasciato agli avversari, e finalmente un po' di vecchio match-race. Non si capisce se effettivamente hanno mutato il modo di intraprendere le regate, oppure semplicemente prima hanno giocato al gatto con il topo. Fatto sta che non hanno perso una partenza e non si sono più viste le separazioni suicide dei RoundRobin.

E' probabile che per motivi di strategia le armi siano state tenute nascoste, cercando di evidenziare il meno possibile gli aspetti di potenziale supremazia.

Rispetto alle batoste rimediate in precedenza, sembra adesso di vedere tutta un'altra storia. Poi magari sono semplicemente migliorati dopo aver visto che certe decisioni sul modo di stare in regata erano penalizzanti, come la poca omogeneità del pozzetto e lo scarso utilizzo del tattico. Grande contributo sicuramente lo avranno dato anche gli aspetti tecnici, come i profili dei foils e la tempistica delle manovre, molto reattive e senza particolari sbavature.

Speriamo sia un trend destinato a non fermarsi. Se LR riesce ad aggiudicarsi la finale, poi può certamente dire la sua contro i newzealanders, che non se ne stanno con le mani in mano.

Sono sicuro che staranno mettendo a punto la barca per le esatte condizioni meteo di marzo e risulteranno velocissimi, non sarà affatto semplice come potrebbe sembrare adesso dopo l'entusiasmo di queste vittorie largamente dominate.


----------



## markjordan (14 Febbraio 2021)

lr e' superiore con vento fino a 15 nodi , domina in bolina e tiene in poppa , sopra sara' + dura molto bene la conduzione delle regate , dominio nelle partenze


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Febbraio 2021)

Non so se avete letto il comunicato ufficiale dell' America's Cup Event. Ma nemmeno nei peggiori bar di Caracas si leggono cose del genere. Un comunicato ufficiale con infamanti toni denigratori a Luna Rossa ("mancanza di lealtà sportiva, "mancanza di rispetto verso la Nuova Zelanda e la sua popolazione", "è chiaro che Luna Rossa è solo interessata alla vittoria della Coppa" ecc..), semplicemente perchè gli italiani vogliono rispettare le regole. Comunque si torna a gareggiare Sabato, mentre inglesi e ACE volevano posticipare la data limite del 24 Febbraio e iniziare le regate solo dopo il ritorno di Auckland in un Tier1 lockdown per permettere la partecipazione del pubblico.


----------



## gabri65 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non so se avete letto il comunicato ufficiale dell' America's Cup Event. Ma nemmeno nei peggiori bar di Caracas si leggono cose del genere. Un comunicato ufficiale con infamanti toni denigratori a Luna Rossa ("mancanza di lealtà sportiva, "mancanza di rispetto verso la Nuova Zelanda e la sua popolazione", "è chiaro che Luna Rossa è solo interessata alla vittoria della Coppa" ecc..), semplicemente perchè gli italiani vogliono rispettare le regole. Comunque si torna a gareggiare Sabato, mentre inglesi e ACE volevano posticipare la data limite del 24 Febbraio e iniziare le regate solo dopo il ritorno di Auckland in un Tier1 lockdown per permettere la partecipazione del pubblico.



Chiaro. Tra anglosassoni si difendono. E poi più passa il tempo meglio è, da tutti i punti di vista, soprattutto commerciali.

Sappiamo cosa fare.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Chiaro. Tra anglosassoni si difendono. E poi più passa il tempo meglio è, da tutti i punti di vista, soprattutto commerciali.
> 
> Sappiamo cosa fare.



certo fanno comunella tra di loro, ma io non ho mai letto un comunicato ufficiale del genere, sembra uscito dagli ultras delle squadre di calcio. Imbarazzante, soprattutto perchè ci sono regole chiare e precise e Luna Rossa sta solo chidendo di rispettarle


----------



## gabri65 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Ricordo a tutti che stanotte, sabato ore 4:00 CET, si svolgeranno le regate di Prada Cup.

Dopo il braccio di ferro con ACE, COR36 ha vinto il contenzioso, cosicchè sono state vane le pretese di allungare la tempistica della competizione.

La variantehhh velistica del vairus ha quindi avuto la peggio, per una volta.

Scherzi a parte, ricordiamo che il limite temporale ultimo (24 Feb) poteva essere infranto, ma in quel caso sarebbe stato dichiarato vincitore chi attualmente in vantaggio.

Perciò LR non non aveva niente da guadagnare dalla malafede in questa situazione.

Si riparte dal 4-0 per lo scafo italiano (e orgogliosamente italiano, senza alterazione dell'aggettivo).

Buona visione a tutti.


----------



## Marilson (19 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ricordo a tutti che stanotte, sabato ore 4:00 CET, si svolgeranno le regate di Prada Cup.
> 
> Dopo il braccio di ferro con ACE, COR36 ha vinto il contenzioso, cosicchè sono state vane le pretese di allungare la tempistica della competizione.
> 
> ...



che sensazioni hai? Ricordo ancora l'AC 2013 quando NZ era avanti 8-1 in finale con Oracle e Spithill gliel'ha pareggiata 8-8 e poi vinta all'ultima. 

Vorrei svegliarmi con un 6-0 domani comunque


----------



## gabri65 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> che sensazioni hai? Ricordo ancora l'AC 2013 quando NZ era avanti 8-1 in finale con Oracle e Spithill gliel'ha pareggiata 8-8 e poi vinta all'ultima.
> 
> Vorrei svegliarmi con un 6-0 domani comunque



Mah, credo di avere il tuo solito pensiero, cioè di cauto ottimismo, immagino.

Troppo alta la posta in gioco per comportarsi in modo superficiale.

Hai citato l'esempio giusto, ma non è il solo. Vorrei ricordare a chi magari è più giovane, la storica vittoria degli australiani nell'83, quando posero fine al dominio degli americani che perdurava da 132 anni, cioè da sempre.

Anche lì ad un certo punto stavano 3-1 per gli americani e mancava l'unica regata finale, laddove persero 4-3. Ancora devono riprendersi dallo sbigottimento.

Partiamo certo da una posizione di superiorità, adesso gli inglesi si sentono sotto pressione, ma non credo risulterà facile.

In fondo le due barche non sono poi tanto distanti, adesso LR sembra avere un spirito di corpo maggiore, mentre sull'imbarcazione inglese, a parte Sir Ben Ainslie, non ci sono veri fuoriclasse imbattibili. Abbiamo visto che vincendo le partenze, poi perdere diventa difficile se non ti distrai troppo e rimani concentrato. Sicuramente da quel punto di vista siamo forti, e anche gli zealanders credo siano preoccupati.

Speriamo di vedere regate avvincenti, e, possibilmente, a nostro favore.

Tutto sommato non mi interessa battere a zero gli inglesi, potrebbe trasmettere falsi messaggi di onnipotenza.

Cerchiamo di portare la sfida a casa, ma ancora non saremo comunque a niente. Ci vuole la coppa, quella vera, la brocca.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah, credo di avere il tuo solito pensiero, cioè di cauto ottimismo, immagino.
> 
> Troppo alta la posta in gioco per comportarsi in modo superficiale.
> 
> ...



Mi aspetto un Ben Aisle estremamente aggressivo in partenza.
Nelle precedenti ne ha perse 3 nettamente e una 50-50 dove Peró non ha pagato la scelta del lato e al primo incrociomé andato sotto.

Le speranze inglesi risiedono nel fatto che si sia perso perché si sono perse le partenze e che vincendole il risultato si ribalterebbe.

Di qui la grande pressione su Aisle.

Sostanzialmente o sono sotto perché sono inferiori (e allora non c’é gara) o perché ha sbagliato Aisle.
Quindi l’ipotesi migliore per gli inglesi é che sia tutta colpa del timoniere.

Non bellissimo attraversare la linea di partenza con questa soda di Damocle.

C’è quasi da fari si che se si perde la partenza é meglio prendere una legnata che finire bordo a bordo, almeno il dubbio che la colpa non sia tutta di Aisle rimarrebbe.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto un Ben Aisle estremamente aggressivo in partenza.
> Nelle precedenti ne ha perse 3 nettamente e una 50-50 dove Peró non ha pagato la scelta del lato e al primo incrociomé andato sotto.
> 
> Le speranze inglesi risiedono nel fatto che si sia perso perché si sono perse le partenze e che vincendole il risultato si ribalterebbe.
> ...



Ben Ainslie è sicuramente un velista eccelso, l'impressione è che, diciamo così, sia l'unica "stella" nel team inglese.

Probabilmente tutto ruota intorno a lui, ma ovviamente, anche essendo un campionissimo, non è certo infallibile.

D'altra parte noi abbiamo almeno tre, anzi quattro, velisti di alto livello, cioè Bruni, Spithill, Sibello e Gillo Nobili. Tutta gente navigata, nel vero senso della parola, e mettiamoci pure Max Sirena a terra.

Se veramente riescono ad integrarsi e andare in verso concorde, è dura per tutti. La scelta del doppio timoniere sembrava inzialmente penalizzante probabilmente proprio per questa ragione, mancava la "colla" che teneva insieme il team.

Adesso viene vista quasi come punto di forza, e si nota ad occhio nudo l'inefficienza derivata da un Sir Ben Ainslie che salta freneticamente da starboard a portside e viceversa durante le manovre. In condizioni critiche, una frazione di secondo potrebbe essere determinante, potrebbe decretare uno splashdown o un capsize dello scafo.

Ovviamente avere più menti pensanti richiede la massima coordinazione, devono potersi fidare ciecamente e non commettere il minimo errore.

Speriamo che veramente abbiano trovato una sintesi nel condurre la barca e privilegiare il bene comune piuttosto che le decisioni singole non condivise, sarebbe un'arma in più per il proseguo della competizione.


----------



## Marilson (19 Febbraio 2021)

Io seguo la Coppa America ininterrottamente dal 2000. Siamo un paese dalla grandissima tradizione marinara e questo trofeo prima o poi dobbiamo portarcelo a casa.

Detto questo, lavoro qui in UK da qualche anno e nell'azienda in cui lavoro adesso, ci sono diversi appassionati di vela tra cui il fondatore. Una nostra collega in Nuova Zelanda ha fatto gli "auguri" nella chat aziendale al Team UK con la speranza di "vederci in finale" (lei ovviam tifa NZ). Non ho lasciato nessun commento nella chat se non una singola emoji (una bandiera italiana). Stranamente non stanno toccando piu' l'argomento.


----------



## gabri65 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Io seguo la Coppa America ininterrottamente dal 2000. Siamo un paese dalla grandissima tradizione marinara e questo trofeo prima o poi dobbiamo portarcelo a casa.
> 
> Detto questo, lavoro qui in UK da qualche anno e nell'azienda in cui lavoro adesso, ci sono diversi appassionati di vela tra cui il fondatore. Una nostra collega in Nuova Zelanda ha fatto gli "auguri" nella chat aziendale al Team UK con la speranza di "vederci in finale" (lei ovviam tifa NZ). Non ho lasciato nessun commento nella chat se non una singola emoji (una bandiera italiana). Stranamente non stanno toccando piu' l'argomento.



Complottista!


----------



## GP7 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Purtroppo stanotte non posso seguire la finale. Domani si lavora e punto a riprendere posto sul divano domenica notte. Magari con il match point in saccoccia.
Le previsioni danno vento leggero per stanotte, condizioni nefaste per team UK. 
Dita incrociate e buon vento LR!


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Un altro passettino avanti, anche se ovviamente gli inglesi non sono ancora morti


----------



## gabri65 (20 Febbraio 2021)

3^ giornata di finale positiva per LR solo per quanto riguarda il tabellino.

Sul 5-1 ovviamente la conquista sembra più vicina ma non è sembrata la "solita" Luna Rossa straripante.

Partenze decisive, se LR va in testa poi è in grado di rifilare distacchi sostanziosi agli inglesi, ma stando dietro non riesce ad esprimersi.

Sembra un contesto generalizzato, queste barche non permettono la libertà alla quale eravamo abituati, e le regate dipendono fortemente dal singolo minimo errore.

Nella seconda regata, in partenza, è stato determinante non essere riusciti a mettere il muso davanti nella gara in velocità con LR sopravento, da lì in poi l'attento inglese è riuscito a gestire il vantaggio che abbiamo visto oscilla anche parecchio ma non ti lascia molte chances.

Mai dire l'ultima parola in America's Cup, andiamo avanti ma con la massima attenzione.


----------



## Marilson (20 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> 3^ giornata di finale positiva per LR solo per quanto riguarda il tabellino.
> 
> Sul 5-1 ovviamente la conquista sembra più vicina ma non è sembrata la "solita" Luna Rossa straripante.
> 
> ...



Nell'ultima leg gli abbiamo mangiato un'infinita' di secondi e chiuso a 9 secondi dietro. Si sono cag*ti in mano gli inglesi. Cmq ormai con questi A75 la partenza e' sempre piu determinante, sinceramente non so se e' una cosa positiva questa. Cmq abbiamo mantenuto i 4 punti di vantaggio con due regate in meno da disputare. Speriamo bene stanotte e che ci sia di nuovo poco vento.


----------



## markjordan (20 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> 3^ giornata di finale positiva per LR solo per quanto riguarda il tabellino.
> 
> Sul 5-1 ovviamente la conquista sembra più vicina ma non è sembrata la "solita" Luna Rossa straripante.
> 
> ...


chi parte davanti vince (con condizioni "normali" di vento)

forse mi sbaglio ma ho visto un errore clamoroso
seconda partenza , vanno affiancate mure a dritta verso il boundary sinistro , gb avanti di pochi metri , perche' LR ha virato ? poteva spingerli fuori , gb avrebbe virato perdendo il vantaggio e avrebbe dovuto passare dietro avendo le mure a sinistra , LR gli vira in faccia ed e' chiusa

l'ha dettp nessuno ?


----------



## gabri65 (20 Febbraio 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> chi parte davanti vince (con condizioni "normali" di vento)
> 
> forse mi sbaglio ma ho visto un errore clamoroso
> seconda partenza , vanno affiancate mure a dritta verso il boundary sinistro , gb avanti di pochi metri , perche' LR ha virato ? poteva spingerli fuori , gb avrebbe virato perdendo il vantaggio e avrebbe dovuto passare dietro avendo le mure a sinistra , LR gli vira in faccia ed e' chiusa
> ...



No, non ci sono stati commenti sostanziali.

Purtroppo LR è partita leggermente in ritardo, e in quella posizione, nonostante possa sembrare di vantaggio, probabilmente stava invece perdendo a causa della turbolenza generata dalle vele di Ineos, non potevano resistere oltre. Forse sarebbe bastato qualche metro in più iniziale per accelerare invece che decelerare, questione di millimetri veramente. Difficile dirlo da fuori, loro hanno la sensibilità di come reagisce la barca.

Una volta che cominci a perdere, loro hanno la possibilità di sfilarti davanti, perciò con tutta probabilità hanno deciso di virare subito e sperare di guadagnare un buono spostandosi a destra, per poi ripresentarsi all'incrocio successivo in posizione di supremazia.

Purtroppo non è andata così.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Febbraio 2021)

markjordan ha scritto:


> chi parte davanti vince (con condizioni "normali" di vento)
> 
> forse mi sbaglio ma ho visto un errore clamoroso
> seconda partenza , vanno affiancate mure a dritta verso il boundary sinistro , gb avanti di pochi metri , perche' LR ha virato ? poteva spingerli fuori , gb avrebbe virato perdendo il vantaggio e avrebbe dovuto passare dietro avendo le mure a sinistra , LR gli vira in faccia ed e' chiusa
> ...



C’é l’obbligo di lasciare lo spazio per virare prima del boundary


----------



## markjordan (20 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, non ci sono stati commenti sostanziali.
> 
> Purtroppo LR è partita leggermente in ritardo, e in quella posizione, nonostante possa sembrare di vantaggio, probabilmente stava invece perdendo a causa della turbolenza generata dalle vele di Ineos, non potevano resistere oltre. Forse sarebbe bastato qualche metro in più iniziale per accelerare invece che decelerare, questione di millimetri veramente. Difficile dirlo da fuori, loro hanno la sensibilità di come reagisce la barca.
> 
> ...


si , anche io la penso cosi'
ma gb era a pochi secondi dal boundary , non so se LR avrebbe perso troppo , x me valeva la pena provarci , cosi' in pratica non c'era speranza , vento costante campo stretto barche velocissime , se sei dietro perdi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, non ci sono stati commenti sostanziali.
> 
> Purtroppo LR è partita leggermente in ritardo, e in quella posizione, nonostante possa sembrare di vantaggio, probabilmente stava invece perdendo a causa della turbolenza generata dalle vele di Ineos, non potevano resistere oltre. Forse sarebbe bastato qualche metro in più iniziale per accelerare invece che decelerare, questione di millimetri veramente. Difficile dirlo da fuori, loro hanno la sensibilità di come reagisce la barca.
> 
> ...



Con una partenza come quella di ieri é chiaro che Ineos prende la sinistra e LR la destra.
Nella terza regata ha pagato la scelta di LR, ieri quella di INEOS


----------



## gabri65 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> C’é l’obbligo di lasciare lo spazio per virare prima del boundary



Infatti, erano già dietro e quindi avrebbero peggiorato la situazione, si trovavano le vele di Ineos proprio in faccia una volta andati mura a sinistra.



markjordan ha scritto:


> si , anche io la penso cosi'
> ma gb era a pochi secondi dal boundary , non so se LR avrebbe perso troppo , x me valeva la pena e provarci , cosi' in pratica non c'era speranza , vento costante campo stretto barche velocissime , se sei dietro perdi



Eh, amico, sono d'accordo, barche spaziali, bellissime, ma il format è un po' penalizzante.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Infatti, erano già dietro e quindi avrebbero peggiorato la situazione, si trovavano le vele di Ineos proprio in faccia una volta andati mura a sinistra.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, amico, sono d'accordo, barche spaziali, bellissime, ma il format è un po' penalizzante.



Guardati l’immagine da bordo della partenza della quinta regata quando le barche splittano dopo essersi sfiorate sulla boa di partenza.... da brividi.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Guardati l’immagine da bordo della partenza della quinta regata quando le barche splittano dopo essersi sfiorate sulla boa di partenza.... da brividi.



viste, viste ... 

Non male nemmeno questi (il secondo nel prossimo post)


----------



## gabri65 (20 Febbraio 2021)

[MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION]

"Che sverniciata!"


----------



## gabri65 (20 Febbraio 2021)

Amici amanti delle notti insonni, tra poco più di 4 ore, domenica 4:00 CET, appuntamento per la 4^ giornata di Prada Cup sui canali televisivi.

E' sfiancante questo orario, ma sono appuntamenti da non perdere, parliamo del Santo Graal della vela.

Partiamo da 5-1, perciò se Luna Rossa farà doppietta, avrà accesso come challenger per la 36th America's Cup, contro il defender TNZ.

Ma non sarà facile.

Team Ineos UK avrà preso fiducia dopo aver finalmente battuto nella 6^ regata l'imbarcazione nostrana, e si sa, gli inglesi sono ossi durissimi a livello di orgoglio caratteriale e di competizione.

Ormai è noto, le partenze sono più che fondamentali, perciò mi raccomando, seguite attentamente le manovre nel box di prestart. Quasi sicuramente vedremo grande aggressività e tentativi di rifilare penalità all'avversario.

Buon vento a tutti !


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Febbraio 2021)

E alla fine li asfaltammo!

Due vittorie ecclatanti:

La prima dove gli avversari hanno finito guardandoci finire da 1km di distanza, la seconda dove nonostante una penalitá che ci ha messo dietro in partenza, non c’é stata gara. 

In virtú di queste regate anche le,prestazioni degli Americani vanno rivalutate, non era questione di barca a punto o meno é che Luna Rossa é clamorosamente superiore agli altri difender.

Chiude 11-1 nella sfida con gli altri difender.

Grandissimi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Febbraio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> E alla fine li asfaltammo!
> 
> Due vittorie ecclatanti:
> 
> ...



grandissimo risultato, ora sotto con ETNZ.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Grande prestazione e grande risultato.

Non c'è bisogno di commentare tecnicamente, bravi tutti. Imbarcazione gestita ottimamente e regate impeccabili. Una vittoria netta.

Ma questo, benché significativo e non automatico, è solo un obiettivo parziale. Adesso viene il bello. Impegno alle stelle e niente entusiasmi gratuiti, LR deve essere migliorata dove risulta meno performante. Il team deve allenarsi e regolare alla perfezione i suoi punti di forza, perché gli zealanders non saranno come gli inglesi. Sono le bestiacce #1, e non è da scartare l'ipotesi che possiamo anche rimediare una risuolata proprio quando conta.

Detto questo, un'osservazione.

Assolutamente non voglio strumentalizzare la cosa e odio inquinare questo evento con considerazioni inopportune.

Ma sottolineo che, prendendo spunto dalla nostra spiacevole situazione politica e socio-economica, abbiamo (e abbiamo sempre avuto) le potenzialità e siamo in grado di elevarci e primeggiare in tutto, se ci mettiamo d'impegno. Possiamo camminare in mezzo ai giganti. Mi piacerebbe che quanto dimostrato a livello di competizione sportiva potesse essere riprodotto anche in campo di gestione della nazione. Non ci manca niente, dobbiamo solo volerlo, con fiducia e determinazione. Tutti quanti.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Febbraio 2021)

Magnifici. Grazie LR


----------



## markjordan (21 Febbraio 2021)

grandi


----------



## Marilson (22 Febbraio 2021)

li abbiamo bastonati. Ora sotto con ETNZ. Noi non abbiamo nulla da perdere, Spithill e' una bestia e fossi nei neozelandesi non starei cosi tranquillo. Aver regatato ci ha aiutato a trovare il ritmo agonistico, loro sono fermi dalle world series. Vedremo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Febbraio 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> li abbiamo bastonati. Ora sotto con ETNZ. Noi non abbiamo nulla da perdere, Spithill e' una bestia e fossi nei neozelandesi non starei cosi tranquillo. Aver regatato ci ha aiutato a trovare il ritmo agonistico, loro sono fermi dalle world series. Vedremo



sono proprio curioso di vedere come va Emirates New Zeland. Leggendo qualche articolo quà e là sulla stampa della Nuova Zelanda, pare abbiano una barca "monstre" con velocità pazzesche. Come giustamente sottolinei a loro potrebbe mancare un pò di ritmo gara, ma hanno il grande vantaggio di aver monitorato Luna Rossa per mesi mentre le loro performance sono "sconosciute" a LR. Certo non abbiamo nulla da perdere.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sono proprio curioso di vedere come va Emirates New Zeland. Leggendo qualche articolo quà e là sulla stampa della Nuova Zelanda, pare abbiano una barca "monstre" con velocità pazzesche. Come giustamente sottolinei a loro potrebbe mancare un pò di ritmo gara, ma hanno il grande vantaggio di aver monitorato Luna Rossa per mesi mentre le loro performance sono "sconosciute" a LR. Certo non abbiamo nulla da perdere.



Anche nelle scorse coppe, in varie circostanze, i newzealanders sembravano partire già battuti.

E' il troppo entusiasmo per la conquista della coppa dei defenders.

Poi arrivano loro, senza colpo ferire, e ti lasciano a zero. Non scordiamoci che è il loro sport nazionale insieme al rugby, hanno voluto loro la nuova vela a foiling.

Stanno sicuramente mettendo a punto una barca che ci lascerà di stucco, segnatevelo.

Non sarà semplicemente durissima, sarà quasi impossibile.

Ma darei un braccio per vedermi finalmente la prossima coppa sulle spiagge di casa mia.


----------



## Marilson (22 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Anche nelle scorse coppe, in varie circostanze, i newzealanders sembravano partire già battuti.
> 
> E' il troppo entusiasmo per la conquista della coppa dei defenders.
> 
> ...



sembra che la forma della chiglia (che poi tecnicamente non e' una chiglia perche non tocca l'acqua) sia stata determinante. Luna Rossa ha una protuberanza vera e propria, ETNZ e' a forma di V. Mentre Ineos e American Magic avevano il fondo praticamente piatto. 
Inoltre i nostri foils sono sagomati a S come quelli di ETNZ (seppur meno accentuati dei nostri) mentre sia Ineos che American Magic li avevano "diritti". Queste sono le due aree piu customizzabili a quanto ho capito. Vele e albero sono uguali e per tutti.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Febbraio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Anche nelle scorse coppe, in varie circostanze, i newzealanders sembravano partire già battuti.
> 
> E' il troppo entusiasmo per la conquista della coppa dei defenders.
> 
> ...



e mi sa anche a me, il vantaggio di New Zeland è enorme avendo osservato Luna Rossa per tutte queste gare. Nel mondo di oggi con tutti questi dati a disposizione, si è ancora più avvantaggiati nel capire se si è avanti o indietro e in quali determinate condizioni. Bisogna augurarsi che LR abbia qualche colpo in canna per migliorare la barca, come avvenuto in queste gare.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Febbraio 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e mi sa anche a me, il vantaggio di New Zeland è enorme avendo osservato Luna Rossa per tutte queste gare. Nel mondo di oggi con tutti questi dati a disposizione, si è ancora più avvantaggiati nel capire se si è avanti o indietro e in quali determinate condizioni. Bisogna augurarsi che LR abbia qualche colpo in canna per migliorare la barca, come avvenuto in queste gare.



Già.

Spero abbiano in cantiere vari percorsi di miglioramento, perché ce ne sarà bisogno. Soprattutto temo il vento forte, le performances di LR sembrano calare improvvisamente sopra un tot di nodi.

Punto molto sul fattore umano, siamo forti in partenza e non è un dettaglio insignificante.

Ma sicuramente aspettiamoci che NZ abbia una barca che va come un missile. Poi giocano in casa, i campi di regata li conoscono anche meglio del letto dove dormono.


----------



## gabri65 (1 Marzo 2021)

Come qualcuno già saprà, le regate di AC36 sono state posticipate causa lockdown di livello 3 in Nuova Zelanda. Probabilmente prima di marzo 10 non se ne fa di nulla.

Questo, oltre alla ovvia ansia che si prolunga, provoca notevoli problemi per i teams sia di LR che di TNZ.

Infatti le previsioni meteo sono altamente imprecise in quella parte di globo, ed oggi si dovrebbero effettuare le operazioni di stazza, quindi i teams devono decidere quale è la dotazione delle imbarcazioni, come vele, foils, etc.

E' una autentica scommessa, vedremo chi la avrà azzeccata meglio.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Marzo 2021)

[MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] [MENTION=1559]markjordan[/MENTION] [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] [MENTION=3215]GP7[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=4685]Andrea Red&Black[/MENTION]

Ciao a tutti, ragazzi, spero di non disturbare nessuno. Scuse a quelli che sono interessati e non cito, ho messo solo quelli a portata di mano.

Questo video è veramente ottimo per la comprensione della vela a foiling, con spiegazioni tecniche altamente professionali. Se a qualcuno interessa la fisica dei foils, anche per soddisfazione personale, non c'è niente di meglio. Alcuni dei tizi sono abbastanza stucchevoli, ma il professore è realmente un guru di fluidodinamica. E' altamente istruttivo.

Zosimo, ti ricordi il discorso della portanza delle ali, connessa con la pressione e il teorema di Bernoulli? Ti dissi che in realtà era un concetto sbagliato, puoi constatare a 1:03:20.


----------



## Marilson (3 Marzo 2021)

grandissimo video, grazie per la condivisione!


----------



## gabri65 (3 Marzo 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> grandissimo video, grazie per la condivisione!



You're welcome.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Marzo 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] [MENTION=1559]markjordan[/MENTION] [MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] [MENTION=3215]GP7[/MENTION] [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] [MENTION=4685]Andrea Red&Black[/MENTION]
> 
> Ciao a tutti, ragazzi, spero di non disturbare nessuno. Scuse a quelli che sono interessati e non cito, ho messo solo quelli a portata di mano.
> 
> ...



grazie gabri, molto interessante soprattutto per un profano della materia come me.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Marzo 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> grazie gabri, molto interessante soprattutto per un profano della materia come me.



Ma figurati.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2021)

Ci siamo. Stanotte, tra poco più di 4 ore, partirà la prima regata di America's Cup 36.

Un sogno lungo 4 anni, ed adesso Luna Rossa si trova davanti il defender neozelandese, in casa sua.

TNZ è accreditata di una barca velocissima, perciò l'impresa si prospetta alquanto difficile. D'altra parte, l'imbarcazione italiana (orgogliosamente italiana) ha mostrato una stabilità ammirevole, è migliorata moltissimo e le manovre sembrano veramemente impeccabili. Virate e strambate sono le caratteristiche di eccellenza, con uno scafo che è reattivo, difficilmente soggetto a splashdown e con una accelerazione all'uscita invidiabile. Inoltre abbiamo un pozzetto che ha trovato una dimensione superiore, e in partenza sembriamo veramente temibili.

Diretta Rai 2 ore 4:00 CET.

Si combatte per la storia. Spingiamo Luna Rossa tutti insieme verso la vittoria.


----------



## GP7 (10 Marzo 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ci siamo. Stanotte, tra poco più di 4 ore, partirà la prima regata di America's Cup 36.
> 
> Un sogno lungo 4 anni, ed adesso Luna Rossa si trova davanti il defender neozelandese, in casa sua.
> 
> ...



"Good news is body is going well"

1 a 0 TNZ ma le barche sono più vicine di quanto si pensasse.
Può esseci battaglia e questo è già positivo.
Gara decisa da una mancata penalità subito dopo il via.
Luna Rossa egregia di bolina, TNZ superiore in poppa.

Buona Coppa America ragazzi!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2021)

Raga! Qua ci si diverte!

Le barche sono vicinissime, nelle prestazioni, anche con 15 nodi di vento, non il nostro range ideale.

Magistrale partenza, stavolta partiamo avanti e poi battagliamo alla grande in una guerra di virate e portiamo a casa il punto dell’1-1.

Io se fossi nei Neozelandesi stanotte non andrei a letto tranquillo.

Ieri erano convinti di portarsi a casa la coppa con un comodo 7-0, oggi sanno che se la porteranno a casa sará dopo una grande lotta.


----------



## danjr (10 Marzo 2021)

Molto meglio della formula uno!


----------



## Marilson (10 Marzo 2021)

penso sia una bella botta psicologica per ETNZ realizzare che non sono imbattibili, loro davvero pensavano al 7-0 mi sa


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2021)

Pronti, via, subito 1-0 per TNZ.

Una partenza discutibile con un tentativo maldestro di infliggere una penalità, l'AC 75 dei Maori va davanti e la regata ha un destino già scritto.

Ma la barca neozelandese non sembra lo spauracchio temuto. E' veloce, molto veloce, ma non sembra imbattibile.

Partenza fantastica nella seconda regata, LR riesce a mettere il muso davanti e fa partire i neozelandesi in ritardo, poi regata di controllo. Sempre con un occhio al pannolone, ma stavolta il pallino ce l'ha la barca italiana. Cancellato l'incubo dello 0-5 nella famosa batosta del 2000.

Un 1-1 che fa vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Ce la possiamo fare. Servirà una attenzione nevrotica e una intelligenza superiore nel box di prestart, le regate sembrano veramente decidersi quando nemmeno scatta lo zero sul cronometro. La barca di TNZ sembra effettivamente superiore per velocità pura, ma ci sono altri aspetti che dobbiamo sfruttare a nostro favore.

Dai!!!


----------



## Zosimo2410 (10 Marzo 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Pronti, via, subito 1-0 per TNZ.
> 
> Una partenza discutibile con un tentativo maldestro di infliggere una penalità, l'AC 75 dei Maori va davanti e la regata ha un destino già scritto.
> 
> ...



Ieri era anche il range di vento quasi ideale per New Zealand, non so se con 8-10 nodi New Zealand sarà competitiva con LR. soprattutto in virata con quei foil piccoli.

Inoltre 2 timonieri, tante partenze già provate nella Prada Cup, James Spithill, qualche vantaggio nel box di partenza lo danno.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ieri era anche il range di vento quasi ideale per New Zealand, non so se con 8-10 nodi New Zealand sarà competitiva con LR. soprattutto in virata con quei foil piccoli.
> 
> Inoltre 2 timonieri, tante partenze già provate nella Prada Cup, James Spithill, qualche vantaggio nel box di partenza lo danno.



Certo. Ok per le performances, la loro barca doveva essere un missile, ma a quanto pare siamo lì. Sono sempre un pochettino più veloci comunque.

Ma io non faccio affidamento sul vento. Un terno al lotto, e poi più in là si va e peggio è (mediamente), visto che loro stanno andando incontro all'autunno.

Vanno vinte necessariamente altre 6 partenze, perché se loro ti mettono il muso avanti l'impressione è che è praticamente impossibile superarli, a meno di errori clamorosi.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Marzo 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Molto meglio della formula uno!



oddio è quasi più difficile superare qua che in F1  

comunque molto intensa la seconda regata, loro vanno davvero forte, ma siamo riusciti a controllarli, comunque ti danno la sensazione di essere sempre lì, se anche li stacchi un minimo posso recuperarti, sarà durissima, ma stiamo facendo il massimo


----------



## danjr (10 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> oddio è quasi più difficile superare qua che in F1
> 
> comunque molto intensa la seconda regata, loro vanno davvero forte, ma siamo riusciti a controllarli, comunque ti danno la sensazione di essere sempre lì, se anche li stacchi un minimo posso recuperarti, sarà durissima, ma stiamo facendo il massimo


Si ovvio, ma intendo che la formula 1 vs 1, la bellezza di queste navi e il fascino della vela sono davvero uniche. Certo non sono un esperto, ma devo dire che mi divertono


----------



## GP7 (10 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> oddio è quasi più difficile superare qua che in F1
> 
> comunque molto intensa la seconda regata, loro vanno davvero forte, ma siamo riusciti a controllarli, comunque ti danno la sensazione di essere sempre lì, se anche li stacchi un minimo posso recuperarti, sarà durissima, ma stiamo facendo il massimo



A dire il vero anche noi siamo sempre stati li nel corso della prima regata. Il distacco si è dilatato nell'ultima poppa e magari perché LR ha provato a pescare il jolly finale.
Come già detto dai più è fondamentale vincere la partenza per poi gestire il vantaggio.

Ce la possiamo fare e nell'ultima intervista a Checco Bruni ho visto una consapevolezza nelle nostre possibilità che se fossi un Neo Zelandese comincerei a non dormire sonni tranquilli.


----------



## Marilson (12 Marzo 2021)

2-2 e palla al centro. Ce la giochiamo


----------



## GP7 (12 Marzo 2021)

Marilson ha scritto:


> 2-2 e palla al centro. Ce la giochiamo



Io ho visto la terza regata e son tornato a letto confidente di rialzarmi sul 3 a 1 onestamente.
Ma dalle parole di Bruni nella quarta regata ci sono stati diversi errorini diffusi ed uno molto evidente durante una strambata.
Questa Coppa America la vincerà l'equipaggio che farà meno errori, speriamo di averli concentrati nell'ultima regata.


----------



## Marilson (12 Marzo 2021)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Io ho visto la terza regata e son tornato a letto confidente di rialzarmi sul 3 a 1 onestamente.
> Ma dalle parole di Bruni nella quarta regata ci sono stati diversi errorini diffusi ed uno molto evidente durante una strambata.
> Questa Coppa America la vincerà l'equipaggio che farà meno errori, speriamo di averli concentrati nell'ultima regata.



nella seconda regata di stanotte a un certo punto hanno fatto qualche errore e hanno perso il foil, la barca si e' "seduta" e hanno perso velocita' di botto. Certamente un errore da non fare piu


----------



## danjr (13 Marzo 2021)

Ancora parità, gli utenti più esperti di questa disciplina cosa dicono? ce la si può fare?


----------



## gabri65 (13 Marzo 2021)

Di nuovo situazoine di pareggio tra LR e TNZ, siamo sul 3-3.

Confermato in modo indiscutibile il format: se vinci la partenza e non commetti errori clamorosi, vinci.

5^ regata ottima da parte di LR, vince la partenza grazie ad un semi-splashdown degli zealanders, che faticano a tornare in volo, dopodichè tutto è proseguito su binari abbastanza lisci, avendo la possibilità di mandare l'imbarcazione dei defenders nel lato meno ottimale. Difatti anche stando dietro, lo scafo degli zealanders ha mostrato velocità superiori, ma il numero di manovre è stato determinante.

6^ regata con un impaccio in partenza per i nostri, che ritardano di molto il passaggio sulla linea. Purtroppo quando TNZ sta davanti, infligge pesanti distacchi, anche se a volta c'è un po' di "elastico".

LR c'è, le performances sono ottime, ma battere TNZ appare quanto mai difficile, veramente questione di frazioni di secondo e centimetri d'acqua in partenza.

Concentrazione e massimo timing in partenza, queste sembrano le uniche armi che possiamo sfruttare in modo decisivo.

Dai!


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Marzo 2021)

Mmm mi sa che è finita, sul più bello manchiamo sempre di dare lo strappo e facciamo dei casini. 
Comunque sta tutto nella partenza, pazzesco.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2021)

Ecco lì come se non bastassero i disastri del Milan abbiamo appena buttato anche il sogno della Coppa America


----------



## markjordan (15 Marzo 2021)

lr non impara mai dagli errori altrui , nz si (oltre ad essere superiore)
forse dipende da avere 2 teste , utili in manovra ma perdenti nel decidere cosa fare


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Mmm mi sa che è finita, sul più bello manchiamo sempre di dare lo strappo e facciamo dei casini.
> Comunque sta tutto nella partenza, pazzesco.



Avevo ragione sul 3-3 a dire che era finita, mi aspettavo che NZ crescesse con il passare delle regate e noi abbiamo "buttato" qualche punto quando sembravamo in controllo. 

Però mi soffermo sull'unica regata disputata stanotte, quella che ha portato NZ al match point, di gran lunga la regata più appassionante da dicembre a oggi!! davvero complimenti a entrambi gli equipaggi, ai nostri ragazzi non si può rimproverare quasi nulla, il vantaggio casalingo si è forse fatto sentire nel momento decisivo e i nostri avversari sono stati grandiosi.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Marzo 2021)

Niente da fare, la barca neozelandese è palesemente superiore.

In certe condizioni riescono a guadagnare anche stando negli scarichi, poi in poppa non c'è storia. Inoltre, se c'è un buco di vento o una parte che dà scarso, stai sicuro che la becchiamo noi. A volte sembra fortuna, ma la fortuna capita sempre a loro, eh ...

Combattere senza rassegnazione, certo, ma il destino sembra segnato.


----------



## markjordan (16 Marzo 2021)

iella
sono + veloci x cui paghi tutto
stanotte regata pazzesca decisa da un errorino , la copertura soft ci avrebbe portato + a destra , magari loro non viravano , ma al 90% e' sfiga , ieri idem ma con 2 errori + netti


----------



## gabri65 (17 Marzo 2021)

Purtroppo stamane si è infranto il sogno America's Cup di Luna Rossa.

Non c'è stato niente da fare, anche evitando gli errori che sono stati commessi, sarebbe andata a finire probabilmente nel solito modo. Troppo forte l'imbarcazione neozelandese, progettata per fornire la velocità massima a discapito di altri aspetti. La nostra barca, più all-round, non ha potuto sopportare la potenza di fuoco dello scafo Maori, manifestatamente superiore quando si trattava di allungarsi sui bordi sia di bolina che di poppa.

Sul 3-3 c'era ancora la sensazione di potercela fare, ma è durata poco. TNZ ha avuto una accelerazione incredibile in termini di performances e sinergia di equipaggio, ed ogni regata vedeva affievolirsi, nonostante le partenze quasi sistematicamente vinte, la possibilità di arrivare davanti dopo i 6 legs.

Il prossimo Challengers of Records è Team Ineos UK, la cui sfida è stata accettata da TNZ subito dopo la conclusione delle regate, come di rito.

Adesso parecchi capiranno perché la America's Cup è il trofeo forse più ambito al mondo. Persone sono letteralmente morte nell'inseguire questo sogno. Quando la si conquista, non importa poi perderla successivamente, rimane l'impresa di avercela fatta, entrando nell'olimpo della gloria.

Un sogno lungo 4 anni. Grazie per averci provato.


----------



## GP7 (17 Marzo 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo stamane si è infranto il sogno America's Cup di Luna Rossa.
> 
> Non c'è stato niente da fare, anche evitando gli errori che sono stati commessi, sarebbe andata a finire probabilmente nel solito modo. Troppo forte l'imbarcazione neozelandese, progettata per fornire la velocità massima a discapito di altri aspetti. La nostra barca, più all-round, non ha potuto sopportare la potenza di fuoco dello scafo Maori, manifestatamente superiore quando si trattava di allungarsi sui bordi sia di bolina che di poppa.
> 
> ...



20 anni fa LR mi ha fatto conoscere la vela
Oggi LR mi ha riportato a fare levatacce nel cuore della notte per spingerla verso il sogno.
Sono certo che la passione di Bertelli e la bravura dei velisti italiani mi porterà entro i prossimi 20 anni a festeggiare la conquista dell'Americas Cup da parte di Luna Rossa.

Intanto grazie per le emozioni di questi mesi e complimenti a TNZ.


----------

